#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-04
<unshadow> Hi guys, do you think Ubuntu is going towards or away from mono ?
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-05
<elkng> what is CoC ?
<TheLordOfTime> !coc | elkng
<ubot5> elkng: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-07
<CnetCOM> I got a question every release of Ubuntu has gotten worse is Canonical pulling out funding due to the bad economy and thus you do not have good developers and are releasing poorly done distros like 12.10? Every OS since 11.04 has had more and more issues...Why? More  crash and fix reports have been file on your blog than with any other release...why?
<CnetCOM> ?
<crimsonmane> CnetCOM: what has gotten worse?
<crimsonmane> oh he left
<zykotick9> RMS speaks out against ubuntu's spyware - http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<IdleOne> I think spyware is a strong word in this case. spyware implies that the user never knows or finds out about the information being passed on.
<IdleOne> RMS used buzzwords like spyware to add weight and make this a more controversial issue then it actually is.
<IdleOne> I suppose you can argue that many users will never know because most won't ever see the privacy notice.
<IdleOne> Also, he is late to the party and didn't bring any dip like he promised.
<IdleOne> :)
 * zykotick9 doesn't think DEs should need "privacy/legal notices"
<zykotick9> IdleOne: sidenote, i liked your dip joke ;)
<IdleOne> They do if privacy is an issue
<zykotick9> agreed, so why make it an issue?
<IdleOne> because Canonical isn't a bottomless pit filled with cash
<IdleOne> They need to make money, only way is to have commercial partners OR start charging for the distribution
<zykotick9> yes, canonical's attempts to make money, seemingly at any cost - is becoming more and more clear
<IdleOne> which do you prefer?
<zykotick9> i'd say, charging for the distro is a lot more honest...
<IdleOne> there is nothing dishonest about having commercial partners
<IdleOne> We don't like the method in which they were introduced, but that doesn't imply any dishonesty on the part of Canonical
<zykotick9> let's not use the word "commercial" here, i have no problem with canonical making $$$, just HOW they are acheiving that end
<IdleOne> but commercial partner is exactly what Amazon is
<AlanBell> there is a lot of flaming of Ubuntu, only some of it is really deserved
<zykotick9> and facebook/twitter - it's not just amazon
<IdleOne> zykotick9: right, I was just using Amazon as 1 example
<AlanBell> I love the Amazon lens personally, I think it is a great way to search for shopping stuff
<zykotick9> handing facebook what people type into unity on there computers - is scary
<IdleOne> it is.
<AlanBell> I thoroughly dislike the way they have implemented the privacy options
<IdleOne> AlanBell: 100% agree
 * Evil_Eric yawns and waves to the active chatters
<AlanBell> it would be better not to have them IMHO
<IdleOne> not to have privacy options?
<AlanBell> yes
<zykotick9> ya, i was shocked there
<zykotick9> "not to need them" perhaps
<IdleOne> hmm, I'm not sure I follow
<AlanBell> it would be better if they were implemented well
<IdleOne> ah, yes.
<AlanBell> but I think what is there is more scary than nothing
<IdleOne> well a broken system is worse than no system I agree
<IdleOne> What I would like is that a regular user like me who doesn't do any development, or have any financial stake in Ubuntu, be able to test the "new" features before they are released to the testing community.
<IdleOne> Those user could then report back on what they think would be good/bad/whatever.
<zykotick9> user input is not one of ubuntu's strong points ;)
<IdleOne> it hasn't been for a while, but they have started that up some.
<IdleOne> welcome good sir
<blitz> sup
<IdleOne> sirs and/or madames
<IdleOne> We were just talking about the RMS blog post
<blitz> RMS uses iThings, he's probably the worst offender of that which you and I admonish
<IdleOne> blitz: I read that iThings as a firm warning from his lawyers
<IdleOne> Don't use any tm words or we will get sued!
<Zael> well i think the article starts off a bit over the top and on it's way to crazyville... then i read on and get what the real topic is... and i have to agree with RMS... it's a big privacy issue for many people
<blitz> no, that's definitely not what it is
<blitz> he does that kind of stuff all the time
<IdleOne> I don't read his stuff often enough
<Zael> it's easily solvable though... just put an option on the installer screens to turn it on or off
<IdleOne> Only reason I read this latest one is because I saw AlanBell post it in another channel
<blitz> I still think the amazon lens should be off by default
<IdleOne> Zael: the option to turn it off as there, after it is installed.
<IdleOne> s/as/is/
<Zael> but it isn't advertised or announced anywhere really
<Zael> many first time and novice users won't even know about it
<zykotick9> IdleOne: that default on - is an issue
<IdleOne> agreed
<zykotick9> and it wouldn't work the other way - who's going to choose "share my data with company 1,2,3"?  no one.
<IdleOne> it really isn't "share my data"
<blitz> if you put it that way no one will
<blitz> if you said "show me products relating to my searches" people will
<IdleOne> it is share my relevant and encrypted non personal identifying data. aiui
<zykotick9> blitz: obviously it's going to be painted in a friendly light - but that's the end result
<Zael> some people's all for stuff like that
<Zael> i'm a bit conservative and could make the remark: look at the number of people who put their real information on facebook
<Zael> to me, that's asking strangers to invade your privacy... and to some people that's just fine.. and they'd turn it on
<Zael> we're going to be facing a lot of issues like this as computing moves more toward the cloud
<zykotick9> Zael: with FB people get something in return (connections with friends/family) [i'm NOT saying FB is a good idea!], but what do they get in return for sharing info with canonical/amazon/twitter?
<zykotick9> Zael: s/cloud/fog/ ;)
<Zael> the password manager... lastpass.. is a good example... people use that and it stores their passwords on servers on the internet... then what happened? the inevitable.. those servers got hacked and people's passwords got stolen
<Zael> good point zykotick9
<Zael> the business answer is that you get customized advertising
<zykotick9> ya!  i want that!
<Zael> :D
<Zael> it's different when you choose to use a service.. like google, which now stores everything you give them indefinitely
<Zael> some people will say, well you're choosing ubuntu.. true.. but i don't think ubuntu is doing enough to make those actions apparent
<IdleOne> We can hope they will with the next version
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-08
<JohnnyL> Did anyone see the article about Ubuntu concerning RMS on slashdot?
<JohnnyL> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/12/07/1527225/rms-speaks-out-against-ubuntu
<yescalona> discuss with the wall
<yescalona> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/07/stallman_on_ubuntu_spyware/
#ubuntu-discuss 2012-12-09
<AlanBell> anyone feel like testing and confirming bug 1087873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087873 in unity-lens-github (Ubuntu) "lens privacy feature does not work on all lenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087873
<Chaos7Theory> Quiet.
<yellabs> hello all you good people
<yellabs> i am looking at the dash shopping lens, trying to understand how it works, and to see if there are options to make it better, and more acceptable ..
<yellabs> are there any new directions taken on this issue that are new at the moment ?
<yellabs> seen the bug reports and its buzzing all over the web
<yellabs> privacy wise that is..
<yellabs> any one has some insights on the topic ?
<Zael> sudo apt-get --purge remove
<yellabs> yeah , thats an option too
<Zael> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Zael> yus
<yellabs> also possible
<Zael> doesn't affect me.. unity doesn't even work with my radeon 5670
<yellabs> i see
<Zael> that's what made me red faced to begin with and i downloaded the Xubuntu iso... then i hear about this amazon mess.. and that's like a nail right there, right in the coffin... so i'm like forget normal ubuntu... long live Xubuntu!!
 * Zael shakes a pitchfork at it
<yellabs> i am looking for some idea to change it for the good ..
<yellabs> but you dont use the dash , so you dont know how it works
<yellabs> i am testing it a bit right now
<Zael> it's simple... make it default off and either during installation of ubuntu or on the first use of unity's search make the user aware of it and give them the option to turn it on if they wish
<Zael> i heard it still sends stuff, even when you turn it off though
<yellabs> i can see what happens , using etherape
<yellabs> very visual .. ;P
<popey> Zael, can you back that up with facts?
<yellabs> i can try right now
<popey> if it still sends data when switched off, that's a bug, and should be filed as such
<Zael> what would i need to back up again?
<yellabs> if you like
<Zael> oh, i just heard it.. i don't know if it's true.. yellabs could probably tell you
<popey> ok, so rumour. fair enough
<popey> I heard it eats your first born child.
<IdleOne> popey: unity-lens-github doesn't follow the privacy flag
<Zael> i heard it's friends with steve ballmer
<popey> IdleOne, file a bug against that lens?
<IdleOne> bug 1087873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087873 in unity-lens-github (Ubuntu) "lens privacy feature does not work on all lenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087873
<IdleOne> AlanBell: already did
<yellabs> popey , did you see the image idea ?
<yellabs> by the way i filed several bugs
<popey> excellent
<IdleOne> Zael: this channel is for real discussion, casual but real facts.
<popey> yellabs, what image?
<yellabs> http://imgur.com/E1dHt
<yellabs> its just an idea
<yellabs> but maybe an option
<Zael> IdleOne: something's wrong with your face?
<yellabs> for the lens
<IdleOne> jokes are good, but when in the middle of a serious topic it doesn't really help to make silly comments.
<Zael> k, gotcha
<popey> yellabs, the home lens is functionally what your globe thing does
<popey> the whole point of the home lens (the dash) is that it searches _everything_ its possible to search, online and offline
<yellabs> hmm, if i see home , i think its searching my home
<yellabs> if i see globe, i know its searching the globe
<yellabs> see the difference ?
<yellabs> tested the off setting, its indeed off and not connecting to the canonical search server
<Zael> i suppose it indexes
<Zael> i remember privacy issues arose from similar circumstances in windows, when it started adding indexing and online searching
<AlanBell> I am actually having a bit of a discussion about this on Google Plus now
<yellabs> its buzzing all over the web
<yellabs> but somehow some try to ignore the issue
<AlanBell> no, a load of hype is buzzing all over the web :)
<yellabs> :P
<AlanBell> would be rather smashing if someone could confirm bug 1087873
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087873 in unity-lens-github (Ubuntu) "lens privacy feature does not work on all lenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087873
<Zael> yellabs: to some people, it's not an issue... i would wager those same people are the ones that freely publish their real information and activities all over social networking sites
<yellabs> LOL
<AlanBell> to me it wasn't an issue until they added the privacy control
<yellabs> did it wake up something ?
<AlanBell> well it doesn't work
<Zael> even if the feature is defaulted on... there should be a large effort for awareness being made
<Zael> like a real, in your face, warning on first use
<AlanBell> https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-dev/msg00536.html
<IdleOne> The issue IMHO is not if the feature should exist or not, it exists and is not going away. The issue is not about how some people handle thier privacy comapared to others, we all have different ideas about what we consider to be private. The issue is what would be the best way to handle it so that everyone can feel comfortable enough to use the feature if they wanted to use it.
<IdleOne> compared*
<AlanBell> yes, I agree with that
<Zael> i agree, and be aware of it's existence
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/Privacy.png
<AlanBell> did that mockup earlier, I would like to see that in the privacy dialog, so the user can decide which lenses get to see the dash home searches
<AlanBell> then you don't have to uninstall the lenses you don't want to see all searches
<yellabs> like the control over search engines in your browser ?
<IdleOne> AlanBell: that looks like a sensible idea. It should be user opt in on a lens by lens choice.
<yellabs> full control over the lenses ?
<popey> AlanBell, I'd like a two-step thing. one option which says "it can appear in the dash" and another which says "..and it can go online"
<IdleOne> which means the lens specifications need to have some required global rules to make sure they all follow at the minimum the privacy flag
<Zael> i agree, popey
<yellabs> hmm, the globe icon with checkbox ?
<yellabs> :)
<yellabs> include online search option ..
<AlanBell> popey: we have no technical means of preventing a process from going online
<AlanBell> we would have to do apparmor or something to do that
<IdleOne> AlanBell: perhaps a little box at the bottom with a description of a selected lens explaining what each lens does and what data will be sent over the wire if enabled.
<AlanBell> I don't want to propose something that is hard or impossible
<AlanBell> yeah, the .lens file could be extended with a few fields like "this lens would like to see global searches" and "this lens sends queries off the local machine"
<AlanBell> or "this lens sends queries to an intranet server
<AlanBell> that use-case is distinct from sending data to consumer websites I feel.
<IdleOne> basically give the user as much info as possible so they make the most informed decision possible (without cluttering up the window of course)
<yellabs> just an tick box , include online search , is not an option ? is it possible ?
<Zael> AlanBell: protocol wrap it or run it as a different user with changed ip tables
<Zael> that's messy though
<yellabs> have to eat , great that there is thought about the issue, i feel there will be an very good idea for inprovement !
<AlanBell> I guess, like tsocks does
<Zael> yes
<AlanBell> yellabs: a tickbox is easy. The code that the tickbox is attached to is less easy :)
<yellabs> i see
<yellabs> can it not be connected to the off switch thats used in privacy settings right now ?
<yellabs> that already coded , so you dont have to do it twice
<yellabs> all you need is the tickbox to be connected to the toggle switch of privacy settings.. ?
<AlanBell> yeah, that one is the problem I have
<yellabs> ah , okey
<AlanBell> each scope has to have code in it to check the state of the checkbox
<AlanBell> so privacy is opt-in for scope authors
<yellabs> hmm
<yellabs> it needs to be organised i guess, obligatory code to go before any other code for the checkbox , if that would be the solution
<yellabs> how does the on of privacy switch work now ?
<AlanBell> like this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mhall119/onehundredscopes/unity-locoteams-scope/revision/4
<AlanBell> you need to add that code to every scope that you want to respect the flag
<AlanBell> only a few lines, however it isn't documented and it is utterly optional
<yellabs> wow thats short
<yellabs> :P
<AlanBell> yeah, the checkbox sets com.canonical.Unity.Lenses/remote-content-search to 'None'
<AlanBell> the scopes we ship by default check for that and turn themselves off
<AlanBell> any other scope won't check and won't turn itself off
<yellabs> so there is no group of people that check the scope's for good behavior ?
<yellabs> before they land in ubuntu ?
<yellabs> or , some one assigned to repackage them to include the code of the on / off option, maybe even automated somehow ?
<yellabs> ( some one ) read 'team `
<yellabs> hmm , thinking
<yellabs> scope is running on top of ?
<yellabs> difficult . for sure
<yellabs> i thought it would be better like this ,
<yellabs> http://imgur.com/E1dHt
<yellabs> but i guess, that hits the same problem ..
<yellabs> cant use the on / off option because of the design right now
<yellabs> any way, i appreciate the hard work you folks put into it, and thanks for the insight ..
<yellabs> in a few day's i have some more time, and will look into it too, although i am more of an desktop user .. who know i might come up with something
<yellabs> :)
<yellabs> maybe the query should be sent through a verification system, and the verification can be turned on / of , so the query is rejected when toggle switch to off, but thats back to scratch, wich does not seem the way to go
<yellabs> any way, take care you all , see you next time
<yellabs> thanks for your time
<yellabs> :)
 * yellabs background 
<AlanBell> yellabs: one would hope the Application Review Board would be checking scopes to see if they implement the privacy flag, however I have no information to suggest that they do, and I have bug 1087873 to suggest that they don't
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1087873 in unity-lens-github (Ubuntu) "lens privacy feature does not work on all lenses" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1087873
<yellabs> ok
<yellabs> reading it
<yellabs> read it..
<yellabs> work to be done.. (y)
<u01010> what is different between Linux and freebsd?
<guntbert> u01010: please keep in mind that this channel is for ubuntu related discussion - try in #ubuntu-offtopic or in ##linux
<u01010> there is tools in fedora like system-config... or system-network can i user them in ubuntu?
<guntbert> u01010: no
<u01010> is there any alternative ?
<guntbert> u01010: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<u01010> gnutbert: I need this tools in server with out GUI
<guntbert> u01010: are you using ubuntu-server? then you will find support in #ubuntu-server
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Have you looked at metasploit or similar?
<Chaos7Theory> Metasploit?
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Its a framework for utilising exploits to deliver payloads
<Chaos7Theory> orlok: In layman's terms? :X
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Help people take a theoretical software vulnrability and add the payload of their choice to it so the vulnrable system runs code of the attackers choosing, in other words, 0wns the server
<Chaos7Theory> So whitehat hackers? I'm not really that experienced of a programmer really yet.
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: yes, the tool is developed by "legitimate" security researchers
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: There are unvountable linux systems on the internet that are "infected" however, and its nothing to do with any software flaw however, only bad management
<orlok> uncountable, even
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: bad passwor choice is much more of an issue for any linux or unix like system on the internet (combined with bad management)
<Chaos7Theory> orlok: Well, I'm also reading through the wiki page and a lot of the arguments hold water as to why even if Linux were more popular, there'd still have to be many hurdles to jump over before a virus can propogate.
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Yup. Bad passwords are easier to find and compromise than a remote root exploit
<Chaos7Theory> One of the main reasons I'm migrating back to Linux over Windows is it's universal package/updating system
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Any system running ssh connected to the internet will get tens of brute force attacks per day, at least. Ditto with apache and php exploit attempts.
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Generally from CHina, Russia, Pakistan, etc etc.
<orlok> Chaos7Theory: Occasionally i get attacks from english speaking countries, its rare enough that i usually send an email. Only a few times a year
<orlok> Occasionally i make phone calls. Once i ended up talking to a guy from redhat.
<Chaos7Theory> I used to use Linux (Ubuntu) two years ago after I screwed up my Windows OS, but the support for 64-bit systems back then wasn't really stable enough. After taking a Linux course in college, I'm migrating back with the support being there now.
<ikonia> the supports not really changed in two years
<Chaos7Theory> Actually it has noticeably on my end. Before, wireless network adapters had trouble working out-of-the-box was the biggest deal, which isn't a problem anymore on my end.
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-12-08
<g0d> Discuss under the name of God.
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-12-03
<benonsoftware> uffer 2
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-12-05
<lakhendra> hello
<Guest80340> anyone  there
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-12-06
<lotuspsychje> pitty nobody ever use this :p
<sonetea> yeah
<sonetea> i was in #ubuntu-offtopic but it was sort of boring
<lotuspsychje> i know, ot is bit blurry for me too
<sonetea> also heads up, bobbterson is a troll who tried told someone to install emacs when they had a question of "WHat's a gui to see nptd activity on"
<lotuspsychje> :p
<phunyguy> lotuspsychje: 'sup?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: would this be interesting sajoining users to here?
<phunyguy> what?
<lotuspsychje> so they can chitchat right away at joining #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> this channel is never used
<phunyguy> I don't know what "sajoining" means
<lotuspsychje> well meaning, if they join the network #ubuntu jump open automaticly
<lotuspsychje> doing the same for this channel
<sonetea> he means redirecting users to #ubuntu-discuss when they join
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> 1700 users would be an interseting discuss..
<phunyguy> that would be something more for the ubuntu-irc mailing list, methinks
<phunyguy> to ask there
<lotuspsychje> or pass tru the idea to ubuntu admins?
<lotuspsychje> i think a lot of users wanna chitchat about ubuntu
<sonetea> Since #ubuntu seems to be dead when people don't have questions, I think it could be possible to just join the two
<sonetea> I believe openSUSE does that
<lotuspsychje> on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: or maybe add a #ubuntu-discuss to the offtopic trigger
<sonetea> the problem with distro irc channels is no one really uses them anymore
<sonetea> yet there are so many of them
<lotuspsychje> well on ubuntu this would work...
<lotuspsychje> its the most popular
<phunyguy> lotuspsychje: you are more than welcome to send an email to the ubuntu-irc list with your thoughts...
<lotuspsychje> we have support 24/7 here
<sonetea> yeah phunyguy is right. This should be brought up within the mailing list
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: whats the email adres plz?
<phunyguy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc
<lotuspsychje> thankx
<phunyguy> if you want to post to it, join that list
<sonetea> is this your first time subscribing to a mailing list?
<lotuspsychje> ok
<icloud> phunyguy, is everywhere
<icloud> there is no conversation here, you lied to me trust level - 1 lol
<phunyguy> well there was about a minute before you joined
<phunyguy> maybe 2
<lotuspsychje> phunyguy: sugestion is being mailed tnx
<lotuspsychje> some guys just wont get it...
<bynarie> haha
<lotuspsychje> did you guys see the new system76 website yet?
<bynarie> whats that?
<lotuspsychje> its really neat
<lotuspsychje> a company selling ubuntu computers
<lotuspsychje> https://system76.com/
<bynarie> ah i see it now
<bynarie> yea i google ity
<lotuspsychje> check it out
<bynarie> i am on it right now..
<bynarie> i honestly didnt even know computers were sold preloaded with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> yes some companys do it
<lotuspsychje> dell and hp some machines also
<bynarie> wow thats pretty cool
<lotuspsychje> great isnt it!
<lotuspsychje> the only thing i would do more, is placing samsung ssd's inside
<bynarie> hell yes
<bynarie> i just got a new samsung ssd last night
<bynarie> it runs awesome
<lotuspsychje> wich one?
<lotuspsychje> i have the evo 120 gig
<lotuspsychje> running on 14.04 64bit, like rocket
<bynarie> evo 240gig
<lotuspsychje> nice
<bynarie> yep same here cept im on 14.10
<lotuspsychje> did you firmware it yet?
<bynarie> very fast
<bynarie> no... u mean like upgrading firmware?
<lotuspsychje> is it an evo 840?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> or 850?
<bynarie> honestly i dont know
<lotuspsychje> its important you check
<bynarie> the SSD i got last night was a crucial
<bynarie> 512gb
<lotuspsychje> because the evo 840 has a write/read problem
<lotuspsychje> and there is a firmware performance patch out
<bynarie> the samsung ssd is one i got a while back
<lotuspsychje> it improves alot after
<bynarie> crap! is there any way to check from cmd line? i dont got the box anymore
<bynarie> well i guess i could unscrew bottom of laptop\
<lotuspsychje> holdon
<bynarie> k
<lotuspsychje> lshw -class disk
<lotuspsychje> *-disk
<lotuspsychje>        description: ATA Disk
<lotuspsychje>        product: Samsung SSD 840
<bynarie> product: Samsung SSD 840
<bynarie> crap!
<lotuspsychje> yep, upgrade firmware :p
<lotuspsychje> you can do that on existing install, with their tool online
<bynarie> im so glad you told me about this.. thanks
<lotuspsychje> install preload also
<lotuspsychje> works nice n fast with ssd
<lotuspsychje> also welcome to join my channel ##linux-ssd
<bynarie> sweet let me see what i can find.. hold up a sec
<lotuspsychje> alot of tweaks for ssd out there on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> but be carefull to chosoe right firmware
<bynarie> k
<lotuspsychje> if you boot the tool, it will continue only if its the right firmware
<bynarie> so im assuming i need to dl like the iso and burn to usb or cd and boot from it?
<lotuspsychje> i think i used freedos for it to make a bootable usb
<lotuspsychje> yes you need to firmware it at boot
<lotuspsychje> i had no luck with unetbootin
<lotuspsychje> firmware will take about 30min, but performance boost on your system
<bynarie> k
<bynarie> im going to make sure all my ducks are in a row before i flash it... ill prolly do it tomorrow morning
<lotuspsychje> good luck!
<bynarie> but again.. thanks for the heads up about the issue
<lotuspsychje> no prob
<bynarie> a wierd thing happened tho a while back
<lotuspsychje> what?
<bynarie> i HAD 16gb of ram... well, me being me, i wanted more.. so i added an other 16 for total of 32gb... my computer got slower
<lotuspsychje> lol
<bynarie> im reading about this and it seems it could be ram timings
<bynarie> u got any idea?
<bynarie> lol
<lotuspsychje> talk to the ##hardware guys maybe
<bynarie> k
<bynarie> i only got the ram so i could 1) say that my computer has 32gb ram and 2) do massive OS compiles, like android
<lotuspsychje> you a developer?
<bynarie> well... not exactly a hard core developer
<lotuspsychje> kk
<bynarie> i do some android proggn with java via android studio/intellij
<bynarie> windows c# progn
<lotuspsychje> the #ubuntu-touch guys always can use help
<lotuspsychje> i run touch on a nexus 7
<bynarie> yep... i own nexus 7, 5 and 9
<lotuspsychje> nice
<bynarie> i ONLY run nexus devices.. thats it
<lotuspsychje> did you test touch?
<bynarie> u got the 2012 or 2013 model?
<bynarie> yes i did
<lotuspsychje> 2013 wifi
<bynarie> with multirom
<lotuspsychje> nice
<bynarie> honestly... i didnt like it
<bynarie> thats just me tho
<lotuspsychje> how long ago did you install?
<bynarie> hm.... been about 30 days or so
<lotuspsychje> ok
<bynarie> i might give it another test run again
<lotuspsychje> i hope those ubuntu phones comming fast
<lotuspsychje> hasnt improved more from 30 days :p
<lotuspsychje> i love the safety of ubuntu instead of android
<bynarie> ok... it might of been longer i dunno....
<lotuspsychje> but overall speed is better on android i confess
<bynarie> im just accustomed to android
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-12-07
<ThePiixelMonster> hi
<ThePiixelMonster> anyone around?
<hrnz> maybe
<ThePiixelMonster> I'm looking into getting a cubieboard3 to run Ubuntu and Silo 2 for some light 3d work, does anyone know anything about this kind of thing? here is the board: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cubietruck-Kit-Single-board-Cubieboard3-Cortex-A7/dp/B00INRN2W0/ref=sr_1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1417956973&sr=1-2&keywords=cubieboard and here is the software: http://www.nevercenter.com/silo/?section=support
<ThePiixelMonster> I think its a little costy to ust drop the cash and test it
<ThePiixelMonster> just
<hrnz> won't work
<ThePiixelMonster> damn
<hrnz> there are no arm binaries for this proprietary blob thingy
<ThePiixelMonster> any alternatives?
<hrnz> x86 hardware?
<hrnz> or use blender
<ThePiixelMonster> whatever will allow me to run that and make use of it but be compact and portable under £100
<ThePiixelMonster> silo runs on linux pretty ok is why i asked i prefer it over blender
<hrnz> I doubt that you will find a new x86 computer for less than 100 pounds
<ThePiixelMonster> crap :\
<ThePiixelMonster> well thanks for the responses...
<hrnz> np
<ThePiixelMonster> may i ask why you said it wouldnt run? is it the software or the OS? because that silo runs on 64bit linux...
<hrnz> it's the processor architecure
<hrnz> there only exist binaries for x86-64 linux. the cubietruck is arm
<ThePiixelMonster> ohhhh ok that is where I got a little confused then xD
<ThePiixelMonster> i saw someone running blender on a raspberry pi and got excited to look into that as it was more powerful and stuff lol
<hrnz> blender is free software
<hrnz> you can build it for almost any platform
<ThePiixelMonster> yeah so i guess its hopeless to find anything that will run that silo then shit
<ThePiixelMonster> -Red Hat Enterprise Linux / CentOS 6+, Fedora 16+, or Ubuntu 14.04+ (x86-64)
<ThePiixelMonster> " i saw that and saw someone saying about cubietruck thing running ubuntu and got happy lol
<hrnz> hmm
<ThePiixelMonster> yeah the only thing is all i need it for is pretty low poly 3d work and web development when i visit family and stuff, just something compact and potable blender i have to spend countless hours customising it before i am efficient or capable when using it
<hrnz> you could just get a laptop o.O
<ThePiixelMonster> costs significantly more lol
<ThePiixelMonster> its ot very comfrtable to work on either,
<ThePiixelMonster> damn these keys lol
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-11-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> * Connecting to barjavel.freenode.net (195.154.200.232:6667)
<lotuspsychje> freenode under attack
<daftykins> g'morn o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> yeah it's been netsplitting goodness all night
<lotuspsychje> they getting ddossed
<daftykins> yip
<lotuspsychje> oh oh hexchat lag
<daftykins> i'll switch to morse code!
<daftykins> ...
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> _ _ _ ... _ _ _
<daftykins> is that SOS ;D
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> \o/
<lotuspsychje> lol their getting wild in #freenode
<daftykins> trolled?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<OerHeks> lotuspsychje, you are *late*
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> hexchat lag still dancing on the rythm of ddos
<lotuspsychje> anyone got a stable ircd leaf without ddos?
<OerHeks> currently that ddos is still going
<OerHeks> so it is easy in #ubuntu :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i was here @ 1h00 this night lol
<lotuspsychje> you are late!
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/popcorn-time-app-is-back-now-made-by-developers-from-around-the-world-496892.shtml
<lotuspsychje> grmbl
<lotuspsychje> your server stable? card.freenode.net?
<lotuspsychje> or also lags?
<OerHeks> pretty stable here..
<lotuspsychje> lemme try it
<OerHeks> carefull with that popcorn thingy, even with vpn ...
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: they hunt it down?
<OerHeks> Sure, i dropped it in april.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<TJ-> morning :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<TJ-> looks like pikapi is up to their usual breakage tricks again
<cfhowlett> TJ-, he's invisible to me: hexchat /ignore is WONDERRFUL.
<TJ-> haha I actually get a perverse pleasure in seeing how 1 person can break things in so many ways... and not realise its their fault!
<TJ-> cfhowlett: oooo... I got that mobo to speak to me! It doesn't drive the motherboard speaker as I had expected, it drives the 'front' audio output ... currently says either (in a strident voice!) "CPU is missing" or "CPU failed self-test"
<cfhowlett> that sounds SO cool!  put that on a host so I can hear it??
<cfhowlett> mediagoblin.org
<JanC> motherboard speakers are so 1980s  :P
 * TJ- drops a sub-woofer in JanC's coffee
<TJ-> cfhowlett: I'm going to do that later in the week. It helped me confirm the CPU was dead, not the mobo, so waiting for a replacement CPU then I'm hoping I can find, or write, Linux tools to program the WinBond chip with new messages
<JanC> (more recent motherboards only come with a piezo buzzer instead of a real loudspeaker)
<TJ-> I've spent part of the weekend using gEDA to draw the AMD K8 power control circuitry to figure it all out
<cfhowlett> TJ-, if you succeed you MUST do a write up.  Hell, customized bios messages?  I would LOVE to play with that!
<TJ-> Yeah, this board has a silk-screen for one but it isn't fitted
<TJ-> cfhowlett: this isn't even in BIOS, the WinBond chip operates independently apparently.
<cfhowlett> even beter
<cfhowlett> better
<TJ-> cfhowlett: obviously, since the BIOS code is executed by the CPU!
<JanC> what architecture is that winbond chip?
<TJ-> cfhowlett: that's why I want to set this up to confuse techies but having the mobo talk to them (with my customised recordings - 8-bit, 22kHz) without a CPU onboard, and ask them to find the hidden CPU :)
<JanC> I know often Winbond chips are/were part of the chipset
<JanC> I/O controllers & such
<TJ-> see https://iam.tj/projects/misc/Winbond%20W83697HF.pdf
<JanC> apparently they mostly make RAM & Flash nowadays?
<JanC> "Forbidden"  :)
<TJ-> lol did I upload as the wrong user?
<TJ-> try now
<TJ-> it only have u+r for some reason
 * TJ- hides from motaka2 ... the session from hell on Saturday!
<JanC> http://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-10-users-considering-class-action-lawsuit-against-microsoft-for-poor-system-performance-496880.shtml
<JanC> """Plus, as far as the unauthorized access by Microsoft is concerned, the company has already explained that it doesn’t collect more than error information and app crash data, so no personal details are being sent from your computer."""
<TJ-> JanC: I'm not 100% sure how the 'talking' is done, the Asus manual says its something to do with the Winbond chip, but I think there must be something else. It also says/illustrate Windows software to reprogram the sound files
<JanC> journalists not aware that crash data often contains personal data?  :P
<TJ-> haha 'poor system performance' - so don't install crap on top of the OS!
<JanC> TJ-: automatic updates
<JanC> ah, like I thought it's a Winbond Super I/O chip
<TJ-> JanC: right, but I've not yet seen a vanilla Windows OS system that suffers if it is kept with just the MS updaets to the OS. The problems usually develop when the users being installing various bloatware applications
<JanC> well, if that hardware is old enough, Windows 10 is bloatware
<TJ-> This motherboard includes the Winbond speech controller to support a
<TJ-> special feature called the ASUS POST ReporterTM. This feature gives you
<TJ-> vocal POST messages and alerts to inform you of system events and boot
<TJ-> status. In case of a boot failure, you will hear the specific cause of the
<TJ-> problem.
<TJ-> It comes with software called "Winbond Voice Editor"
<JanC> that Winbond chip does a lot more than just speech  :)
<TJ-> well obviously :)
<JanC> really funny how half of the functionality of that chip was obsolete for a decade when that chip was made...
<JanC> like the tape drive controller  :P
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<TJ-> I think the 'voice' support is in the custom 'Asus AS018 Deluxe', or the GPIO+Flash support of the Winbond chip is used
<JanC> normally the "beeper" speaker/buzzer is attached to the Winbond, so it's likely involved, but it seems like some other chip would have to steer it
<TJ-> Oh! the wronh ship! there's another much smaller one, W83791SD that does the speech. Didn't notice it skulking away at the back of the board with an unclear label
<TJ-> https://iam.tj/projects/misc/Winbond%20W83791SD.pdf
<TJ-> it can handle 133 different events; I'm going to be having a LOT of fun with this
<TJ-> OK, and it uses an external - DIP8 socketed - serial flash memory. Fab!
<TJ-> That means I can externall read and program it. Get some of those and keep the original untouched, and write the digitised sound into the new chips
<TJ-> The installed chip is a 10A - that's 1Mbit
<TJ-> Hmm, I'm seriously considering this mobo as the core of the monitoring system, seeing as it is active on +5VSB
<JanC> TJ-: so the actual voice programming is just writing to the EEPROM that should be close to the W83791SD?
<JanC> you could probably connect that chip & the EEPROM to an Arduino or something too (if you can unsolder them)  :)
<TJ-> haha maybe, but I am recommissioning this old mobo because it has a good mix of older disk controllers, so it can replace 2 others. These are kept to enable recreation of original hardware configurations for difficult disk forensics or recovery
<TJ-> JanC: once I looked in the correct area of the mobo it all became clear :) I've been focused on drawing a schematic of the K8 power sequencing circuitry so hadn't given this 'fun' side much attention
<TJ-> The serial Flash is on the IIC bus, so shouldn't be too difficult to create tools for it, if they don't alreayd exist
<lotuspsychje> nasty lags
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: lol that motaka guy has been wining for days when youl be online :p
<TJ-> From what I could tell the problems stem from trying and aborting a 12.04>14.04 upgrade
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: he showed me his grub previous kernels, he got 300
<TJ-> I spent about 6, maybe 8, hours Saturday just getting him to have a remote PuTTY SSH link from a Vista PC, to enable collecting the logs
<TJ-> 300!?!?
<lotuspsychje> yes
 * TJ- falls off the chair
<lotuspsychje> and he tested few of them, none boot into his system
<lotuspsychje> he refuses to clean install lol
<TJ-> Right. That's the last thing I said if trying to fix the broken upgrade with 'apt-get dist-upgrade' doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> mixxed previous kernels with 3.2.. and pae
<lotuspsychje> he totaly borked his system
<TJ-> My problem was as soon as I gave support he stopped thinking for himself, I was pretty sure he was just sat there staring at the screen and waiting to be told everything
<BluesKaj> should have had a separate /home partition
<TJ-> He's in Iran, so I think there are some issues with censorship, HTTP proxy interceptions maybe
<lotuspsychje>  <motaka2> lotuspsychje:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hlyu24or7uib64/IMG_20151129_132848.jpg?dl=0
<BluesKaj> yeah, I ponted a Iran user to PIA vpn ..he couldn't beleive how inexpensive it is
<BluesKaj> an Iranian iuser, even
<BluesKaj> ok it looks like the DDOS attacks are over for now, bbl
<TJ-> BluesKaj sounds disappointed :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i thought freenode would be handling this more professional
<lotuspsychje> somebody must be really angry
<BluesKaj> ok , konverstaion finally connects from Xenial
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: cool :p
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, guess the DDOS attacka were preventing our servers here from connecting so i added a couple euro servers to my list
<BluesKaj> and kornbluth connected, finally
<lotuspsychje> i cant connect card.freenode.net
<lotuspsychje> im on barjavel france
<TJ-> if you use irc.freenode.net DNS will round-robin the server
<BluesKaj> yeah , I used to use irc.freenode, but switched to NA servers, but it's so long ago I've forgotten why :-)
<lotuspsychje_> ok on wolfe now
<BluesKaj> card worked here
<lotuspsychje_> seems like roundrobin is filling joins again
<BluesKaj> ok, added irc.freenode.net to the bottom of the server list
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe
<BluesKaj> now I recall why I switched ...some servers were very laggy, so I added servers that  were under 100ms  from my location
<lotuspsychje> ah ic
<lotuspsychje> 0sec lag now
<lotuspsychje> seems ddos is over
<BluesKaj> yeah I have 30ms lag with card
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<BluesKaj> ms=millisecs
<BluesKaj> thousands of a second
<BluesKaj> it's a decent connection
<BluesKaj> using a vpn slows it down somewhat, but it's still quite good at 250ms or 1/4th of a second or so
<lotuspsychje> lol TJ- you cant hide!
<JanC> I don't think irc.freenode.net is simple round-robin?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Pici> its just a bunch of cnames
<TJ-> it is round-robin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13578022/
<MonkeyDust> my irc was constantly de- and reconnecting, then lagging, just now
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: freenode had ddos attack
<TJ-> I think we should rename that now, after all it's 20 years since DOS. It's now officially to be known as "DWinLoss"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> ddos, exciting!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> i want a ddos attack for xmas
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: and where have you been the last few hours!!!....
<BluesKaj> and I'm trying to keep up with my Windows user friends, upgraded W7 to 10, but I"m confiicted by it :-)
<lotuspsychje> the privacy nightmare will continue
 * TJ- wraps a 5.25" DR-DOS floppy and puts it under lotuspsychje's christmas tree
<lotuspsychje> lol lol
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: throws back an amiga500
<TJ-> Oooo yeah, I did some fab machine-code programming on the old amiga
<lotuspsychje> ok and now i have to go to the dentist, another nightmare
<lotuspsychje> cya guys in a bit :p
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: ill ask santa on my way out ok!
<MonkeyDust> what got Motaka2's system in that state?
<MonkeyDust> he's been struggling for days now
<BluesKaj> refuses to do a clean install and has no clue how to back up his data ?
<TJ-> seems to be an aborted 12.04 > 14.04 release-upgrade
<EriC^^> how's it going with motaka
<MonkeyDust> bacon and eggs, at ease, as always
<BluesKaj> looks like the ddos attacks are back up... card wenr down
<lotuspsychje> good evening
<GrizzlyKolsch> lotuspsychje, hi
<lotuspsychje> hi GrizzlyKolsch
<GrizzlyKolsch> lotuspsychje, how goes it?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx GrizzlyKolsch
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-now-has-more-than-1-million-of-active-users-496910.shtml
<DJones> lotuspsychje: sokoll has already been banned from #httpd
<DJones> As complained about in #freenode
<lotuspsychje> DJones: oh tnx for letting us know
<DJones> No worries
<lotuspsychje> DJones: his question doesnt look very specicious here though?
<DJones> No, not sure why they got banned
<lotuspsychje> ok, as long as he keeps polite here :p
<lotuspsychje> good evening EriC^^ and pauljw
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje  :)
<EriC^^> guess what, i fixed my iphone's wifi recently
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: did you open the device?
<EriC^^> it was grayed out, it's a bug in the iphone
<EriC^^> nope, i tried something from youtube, you get a hairdryer and put it on the top part until the phone says "warning temperature very high you must turn off the phone to use it"
<pauljw> brb...
<EriC^^> then you turn it off and put it in the fridge for 5-10mins, turn it back on, and ta-da! it works!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> i was a little skeptical at first, but everyone was saying it worked, so i went for it :D
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna put my bq 4.5 in the fridge :p
<EriC^^> well, refrigerator :P
<EriC^^> i found a 0day (by now like a 40-60day :P) on youtube, for ubuntu 14.04.2
<EriC^^> easy root access from any user, it's a bug in fusermount
<EriC^^> i tried it on a vm, it works!
<TJ-> EriC^^: is there no USB for it?
<EriC^^> TJ-: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> the iphone?
<TJ-> EriC^^: sorry, I meant to type "is there no USN for it?"
<TJ-> EriC^^: Ubuntu Security Notice
<EriC^^> the cve number?
<EriC^^> hmm i think so, i checked 14.04.3 and it has a newer version and it doesn't work
<EriC^^> holdon
<EriC^^> http://www.openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2015/05/21/9
<lotuspsychje> wb MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> does somemone remember my password?
<lotuspsychje> erm
<lotuspsychje> :p
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> think it was ddos666
<MonkeyDust> great, tnx
<lotuspsychje> active night after ddos :p
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: you can shutdown your botnet now :p
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i told him to put lubuntu on his laptop to speed things, and backup his data to there
<lotuspsychje> but his laptop has broken usb and dvd lol
<lotuspsychje> motaka
<TJ-> really?
<TJ-> this is the laptop with Vista + PuTTY on
<lotuspsychje> not sure
<TJ-> I know it took about 3 hours to get PuTTY installed and working
<TJ-> most of the problem being he failed to install openssh-server as instructed in the beginning, and then was reporting connection refused messages!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Pici> o.O
<lotuspsychje> Pici: this guy has been asking for whole week now :p
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje my connections drops after I disconnect the vpn server, but it autoconnects after 3 minutes
<BluesKaj> on konversation
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: to freenode?
<BluesKaj> yes
<lotuspsychje> weird
<BluesKaj> not really, i"m connected the web and irc thru the vpn server if I choose to use it , otherwise it's just an ordinary ISP connection
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> nite nite
<pauljw> dinner-time, bbl...
<daftykins> always the way, ask two questions - only get one response
<DosTuMai> !song
<DosTuMai> Oops. Sorry, wrong channel. >_>
<daftykins> it should be the right channel!
<daftykins> we'll get lotus back in the morning to sing
 * OerHeks plays airguitar
<daftykins> :D
 * daftykins air drums
<TJ-> I'm sorry, you need an OTA update to drums v2.01-beta3
 * OerHeks downloads a double-airguitar patch from piratebay
 * daftykins works out how to SSH into his air drums
<TJ-> uhoh, was that symbals v0.99-rc2 I heard crashing there?
 * OerHeks hands a displayport cable to daftykins 
 * daftykins chuckles
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-01
<pauljw> gnite all
<OerHeks> LoLz, * in name, spaces in folder names ..
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> glad one fool helps the other
<daftykins> clearly a torrenter
<OerHeks> *hips*
<OerHeks> yeah, torrent freaks do those jokes
<daftykins> how's OerHeks today? late night or early morning? :)
<OerHeks> just woke up again, wrecked sleeping times
<daftykins> mmm i hear that
<OerHeks> trying to change, step by step ...
<daftykins> i'm watching a film with a friend now, gonna just stay up until postman o'clock ;)
<SeriouslyLaugh> what're you watching daftykins
 * Bashing-om hands OerHeks strong Columbian coffee 
<OerHeks> Drabber does not mind, as he sleeps most of the day
<OerHeks> yay, coffee \o/
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: carefull though, that 5th cup may send you over the edge :)
<OerHeks> can one OD over coffee?
<daftykins> a proper old school crime of a comedy, Turner & Hooch!
<SeriouslyLaugh> i've not yet seen that but it's on my list!
<SeriouslyLaugh> i think i shall have a tom hanks marathon day soon
<OerHeks> tom hanks marathon ... are you going to stream it to us?
<daftykins> XD
<daftykins> OerHeks: "we have the technology"
 * OerHeks got that schrimpboatcaptainmovie somewhere
<SeriouslyLaugh> indeed!
<daftykins> Lieutenant Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm not a smart man, but i know what love is :`(
<daftykins> life is like a channel o' #ubuntu question askers, you never know which distro y'gonna get
<SeriouslyLaugh> omg too true
<Bashing-om> lol
<OerHeks> FG is surely one of the greatest movies, seen it many times now
<OerHeks> like The Bluesbrothers
<SeriouslyLaugh> the burbs is one of my go-to tom hanks films
<OerHeks> uh oh, my horoscoop for today: "Today you will hear the information you so long and anxiously waited for. There is a huge load off your shoulders and show that everything is in order."
<daftykins> aaah Blues Brothers is so good
<daftykins> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dr96kfthy2iqyx1/TheBluesBrothers.mkv?dl=0
<OerHeks> :-D
<daftykins> oh man if i had a dog this badly behaved they'd be straight out :P
<OerHeks> hmm new kernel update
<daftykins> which version + ubuntu?
<OerHeks> 3.19.0-37.42
<OerHeks> 15.04
<daftykins> ah har
<OerHeks> brb
<daftykins> getting racist PMs from tarrfert, gonna jump in -ops and report
<OerHeks> :-)
<Bashing-om> Ain't going to study #ubuntu no more ( tonight ) . G night all !
<daftykins> :D nn Bashing-om o/
<SeriouslyLaugh> jesus how does one even get banned from OT
<SeriouslyLaugh> oh dear god he's pulling the same shit i did
<SeriouslyLaugh> now i see how annoying that is
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> when you're a volunteer it gets a bit annoying
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> hey lordievader :-)
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, how are you this morning?
<OerHeks> feeling good, windy wether has stopped
<lordievader> Now that you mention it, indeed.
<OerHeks> I see the energy plant in amsterdam, smoke goes right up
<OerHeks> I thought tomorrow the wind would stop, yay
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> fingers crossed for more exciting deliveries in 1hr! D:
<OerHeks> here is one delivery ...
<OerHeks> "Today, December 1, 2015, Google announced that they will no longer provide 32-bit DEB packages of the Google Chrome web browser for select GNU/Linux operating systems."
 * OerHeks lights a firecracker
<lordievader> Heh, funny: http://blog.jgc.org/2015/11/the-secret-message-hidden-in-every.html
<OerHeks> njummie, prism
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<daftykins> hi sir
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<daftykins> got that cheap Lenovo in the last 2hrs :)
<daftykins> it's amazing!
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: did you plug the ssd in?
<daftykins> haswell i3, 6GB RAM, 1TB HDD, DVD-RW, intel dual-band -AC wifi card - 'tis amazing
<daftykins> oddly the SSD didn't show up today
<lotuspsychje> amazing price for sure omg
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> yowza!
<lotuspsychje> if users ask about it: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml
<daftykins> i kinda wish i got 2 :)
<lotuspsychje> hello OerHeks
<OerHeks> hi lotus o/
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje :)
<daftykins> one of us... one of us...
<pauljw> daftykins: hi
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i feel like today will be a special lunch kind of day
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pauljw> heheh...
<lotuspsychje> dinner with hardware testing?
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> there's this little sandwich bar near me that does any kind of custom type you could want, sandwiches, rolls, baguettes... etc
<lotuspsychje> mmmm
<pauljw> yummmm
<lotuspsychje> ill have a roll
<daftykins> you can just walk in, rattle off the ingredients you want and some hidden folk upstairs make it and pass it down to the staff :>
<daftykins> often they have amazing brownies, carrot cake and other delights up front, too
<OerHeks> oh please no subway :-D
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: and you have a crush on the lady working there, so you go lunch every day :p
<pauljw> lol
<OerHeks> she gives him an extra onion?
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: whats wrong with fat, nasty double cheese n meat dripping submay meal?
<lotuspsychje> !info vidalia
<ubot5> Package vidalia does not exist in vivid
<lotuspsychje> hmm no onion here
<OerHeks> i just walked over the tuesdays outdoor market, and the whole place smells like rotten fish, many people noticed.
<daftykins> OerHeks: nah we don't have those on the island ;x
<daftykins> you name it, we don't have it
<OerHeks> i must visit guernsey one day
<daftykins> mcdonalds, KFC, Burger King, pizza places... none!
<daftykins> do! :D
<daftykins> i shall show you where to get a fine pint of ale
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> Where do you live, st peter port?
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> welcome to the party :p
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj o/
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml
<daftykins> OerHeks: yep, the one and only capital
<BluesKaj> ;Morning lotuspsychje, OerHeks
<pauljw> brb... i hope
<daftykins> i am unsure what manner of Engrish eahmedshendy is talking
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> crosspostingenglish
<lotuspsychje> haha
<daftykins> is he still going at it in other channels, OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> jups
<daftykins> oy vey
<daftykins> i think it's time to make a sneak visit to said lunchtime emporium :)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: bon epetit
<EriC^^> daftykins: enjoy :)
<daftykins> i might try and whisper a kindness such that carrot cake is made again, it was soooo good but alas she hasn't made it for years ;_;
<OerHeks> i went trough a paste of him, and found mysql-server_5.6.25-3+deb.sury.org~trusty+1_all.deb == https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/mysql-5.6/+sourcepub/5377389/+listing-archive-extra   a ppa ....
<daftykins> :S
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: would it make you happy to hear that i nuked that Lenovo's 8.1 install from ubuntu... but sad that i then put 10 on? :D
<lotuspsychje> windows-like minds install all kinds of stuff/ppa's on ubuntu also
<lotuspsychje> lol daftykins
<daftykins> it only cried a little, honest
 * lotuspsychje waves daftykins to the privacy nightmare journey
<OerHeks> oh, now i can see your adress too
<lotuspsychje> bill is gonna browse your folders
<OerHeks> nice pic of your cat man
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> hahazha
<OerHeks> oh wait, you have posted it here before.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> Bill's too busy saving the world, it's all about Satya now
<lotuspsychje> :p
<OerHeks> gates is a fool, with his vacin and nuclear power
<lotuspsychje> marionette of the elite
<OerHeks> It is a strange tide, things change, what used to be good is now bad..
<lotuspsychje> yeah ill help to change the tide also
<OerHeks> i hate every an0n dude
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> he's also elite
<OerHeks> from now on i ignore those, sorry :-P
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: seems like your anon friend is a big troll
<OerHeks> better troll than me :-(
<OerHeks> but there is good news also: Today, December 1, 2015, Google announced that they will no longer provide 32-bit DEB packages of the Google Chrome web browser for select GNU/Linux operating systems.
<lotuspsychje> yeah readed that
<OerHeks> only chromium persists
<lotuspsychje> yep and the 64bit?
<OerHeks> No news about that, i am waiting for the 128 bits version :-P
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ok time for driving lessons
<lotuspsychje> cheers and have a nice day all
<OerHeks> oke, i stay inside
<OerHeks> have fun lotus!
<lotuspsychje> tnx!
<lotuspsychje> u2
<daftykins> you know the real crime? they're still supporting chrome on XP =|
<daftykins> !yay
<ubot5> Glad you made it! :-)
<daftykins> pauljw: ^ :D
<pauljw> :) having issues getting xchat to cooperate with vpn.
<OerHeks> drop xchat, use hexchat
<BluesKaj> I'll bet there are more XP users than linux
<BluesKaj> sad to say
<pauljw> i'll give it a shot OerHeks
<OerHeks> i know tons of them, still running xp because vista or higher is too heavy
<pauljw> University of Louisville Hospital is still using XP!
<OerHeks> our gouvernment is paying millions to keep those old pc's running... they are so old, they can easily set on fire :-D
<OerHeks> i would not dare to run an old 486 ..
<pauljw> scary
<pauljw> then they act surprised when they get hacked
<OerHeks> and ddos freenode :-D
<pauljw> lol
<OerHeks> lots of those ddos actions happen in routers, nowadays
<OerHeks> cheap 19,95 wifi alibaba junk
<daftykins> BluesKaj: is that with or without China? :)
<pauljw> :)
<pauljw> biab...
<daftykins> aaaah, that jam doughnut really rounded off that lunch nicely :>
 * daftykins sips coffee
<BluesKaj> daftykins, good question, i suspect China will have more linux users as word spreads , one can only hope :-)
<daftykins> then they'll have the edge!
<daftykins> D:
<BluesKaj> lets hope cantonese and mandarin don't become the default languges in the linux's future
<daftykins> it's ok, i think deepin and elementary might be Chinesey based, so none of them have a chance
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> how this guy got an 88MB /boot, wat
<daftykins> EriC^^: i'm thinking it'd make more sense to move it onto / O_O
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i was thinking the same
<daftykins> it's like a lumberjack's shoe shop in there!
<daftykins> boot boot boot boot
<daftykins> ^_^
<EriC^^> haha
<daftykins> definitely a fiddly move that one, feels a bit like chess
<EriC^^> lol yeah
<EriC^^> daftykins: any idea about btrfs + boot?
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> i'd have thought they'd have gotten their act together by now
<daftykins> the guy said he has a boot drive though, so he could come back if the shit hits the fan ;)
<EriC^^> ah ok
<pauljw> whew... finally
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> i dunno what to do but laugh
<EriC^^> daftykins: heeelp
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> i think this guy'll have to go to the live session to remove the running 3.19 kernel files, then install the update
<EriC^^> i wonder why it doesn't want to install 3.19
<daftykins> hrmm
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> hi SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> hey lotuspsychje
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> wb pauljw
<pauljw> ty, switched to hexchat like OerHeks suggested and it plays well with vpn.  :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> \o/
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: how did the roll taste :p
 * OerHeks just had rice, chickie & beans
<lotuspsychje> mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> mexican
<daftykins> i got myself a hot BLT brown bread sandwich and a jam doughnut, mmm
<lotuspsychje> yummy, but ill go to oerheks :p
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> with a big Cerveza
<OerHeks>  doughnut, mmmmm ( Homer-style )
<daftykins> mmm it's definitely that time of evening again
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> Tomorrow dinner with mom
<lotuspsychje> nice
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> it's all a ruse to get you over to fix some form of technology
<daftykins> it's how they operate, these parents!
<pauljw> hey now, we're not all like that, some of us know more about this tnoligy stuff than the kids...
<daftykins> that's true, you're right
<daftykins> OerHeks: you're being tricked into painting the house
<daftykins> :D
<pauljw> lol
 * lotuspsychje throws a salopette to OerHeks 
<OerHeks> No, she wants me to install a pc on the big screen tv. i hope it is going to work.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: good evening
<pauljw> TJ-,
<TJ-> Hiya :) we seem to have a mini heatwave here
<TJ-> Just back in from a run with the dogs and its 15C out there
<lotuspsychje> oh oh
<lotuspsychje> everyone hides!!!!
<lotuspsychje> motaka is in da house!!!
<TJ-> Arghh!
 * TJ- finds a job cleaning the bathroom
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I just found out 16.04 is unlikely to be shipping the apache2 http/2 support due to it still being 'experimental' upstream. Note that, I'm sure we'll be getting enquiries about it once 16.04 is released and folks complain nginx has http/2 and apache2 doesn't
<lotuspsychje> ouch
 * daftykins makes a factoid
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> "You can put the hurr-turr-turr-purr, but not ze 2"
 * TJ- makes Pasta Bake
<daftykins> mmm pasta bake
<daftykins> i'm somewhat perplexed as i've not seen a dinner invite from anyone...
<OerHeks>  doughnut, mmmmm
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> don't look at me - it's all minnneeeee!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: your surrounded by hungry wolves
<daftykins> noooooooo
<daftykins> haha i can imagine them threatening him to finish the pasta bake
<daftykins> PREHEAT THE OVEN TJ - arooooo
 * daftykins takes his pills
 * lotuspsychje calls the nut-house
<TJ-> Oh, 1 of them always gets to clean out the oven dish :)
<pauljw> pauljw eats his cheez-its
<daftykins> i should totally stock up on festive food supplies this year
<TJ-> they take paste swirls off my fork whilst I'm eating... they're extremely gentle about it because they know they always get to share
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> rule number 1, no dogs at the table :p
<TJ-> When we adopted Pepper any dog within 5 meters when she was eating was attacked. Now she's developed the trust so she rests her chin heavily on my forearm to indicate she's waiting for a tid-bit :)
<OerHeks> :-( .. i give no human food to my dog, keeps his teeth clean, no skin problems and sh*ts well
<OerHeks> every year my vet says: ehh, no yellow teeth?
<TJ-> Any food is dog food! They're scavengers and hunters
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> but not the salty sugar food we eat
<lotuspsychje> sugar is lethal for dogs
<TJ-> you've obviously never tasted a well hung Pheasant!
<TJ-> Silver's pet love is sucking on boiled sweets :)
<OerHeks> i tried lotuspsychje, but he runs away
<TJ-> Dogs are like bears; let them near honey and they become a sticky mess :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<daftykins> i'd be a bit embarassed even seeing a well hung pheasant
<OerHeks> Drabber is so trained, he does not eat a sausage
 * daftykins whistles
<OerHeks> or cheese, or cookies ..
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: o/ ... back much refreshed ... I miss anything so exiting I need to look ?
 * TJ- sees daftykins off with the 12 bore
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: its pretty wild support today, come in sharp!
<daftykins> TJ-: :D
<OerHeks> the next an0n is for you, Bashing-om
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> uhhh .. lemme cinch up tighter then . Climbing into the saddle .
 * TJ- loads the DropBears
<OerHeks> please remove bucket from the horse first.
<lotuspsychje> for the users who ask about: http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-install-unity-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-and-ubuntu-15-10-496949.shtml
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i think motaka will install Long time delay :p
<OerHeks> motaka .. seen that guy here since 2009
<lotuspsychje> really
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: he showed me his previous kernel list= 300 of them lol
<OerHeks> really old name to me
<OerHeks> 300 kernels .. that must be fun
<lotuspsychje> i think he never did a clean install before :p
<lotuspsychje> !jaunty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<EriC^^> an army of kernels
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> this ... is... linux...
<lotuspsychje> yeah very long time support :p
<TJ-> Linux love you long-time
<lotuspsychje> but a user should perhaps cleanout kernels once in a while :p
<EriC^^> the kernel collector
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> a new movie name
<lotuspsychje> a dark iranian hacker, collects kernels around the world
<EriC^^> kernels of the world, i will find you, and i will install you
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> "gotta purge 'em all!"
<lotuspsychje> blackhat wasnt too bad :p
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2g9qGbH_k
<daftykins> lots of explosions!
<lotuspsychje> blame hollywood :p
<lotuspsychje> neo had lot of explosions too :p
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<lotuspsychje> unk
<daftykins> ah yeah but he grabbed the wrong disk and installed kung fu
<daftykins> it's really just an artistic depiction of how we should label our backups more clearly :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> Cop: "I'm going to give you a fixed penalty notice for failing to stop for the police". Biker: "Yeah, eah, but don't you think it might have helped if you'd announced yourself?". Cop: "Don't you think the Police Car was a bit of a give-away?"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> how are they having that chat if the biker didn't stop? :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: now your willing to help and everyone ZZZzzzzZZZ
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Oh well .. will make for a LONG session . ( sometimes It is best if I keep my mouth shut ) .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: because your a magnet for those long term issue users? :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I recon so ! .. I must be that type of magnet .. you are not the 1st to observe that fact .. - maybe because " I make it so " ?
<lotuspsychje> hmm not sure if you 'cause' this, but you surely attract those comilcated ones :p
<lotuspsychje> clomplicat3d
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Just the things i get into ... when I want to learn ...cause " inquiring minds want to know " then there are those who bail me out !
<lotuspsychje> we seem like have all a different style of support :p
<lotuspsychje> what a great team :p
<Bashing-om> yeah team !
<Bashing-om>   This one; texla is going to take some patience to work . Seems a refugee from Windows land .
<TJ-> how does that guy do it!?
<lotuspsychje> lol TJ-
<lotuspsychje> ive been telling him days to install trusty :p
<TJ-> Apparently 'it' won't let him though
<TJ-> Ahhh, the infamous 'it' department :)
<lotuspsychje> thats what he keeps saying yes
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> sounds like a too scared to install scenario
<lotuspsychje> keep asking over and over
<TJ-> I think its just some perverted Google recruiter's idea of scenario-led recruitment!
<lotuspsychje> lol
 * daftykins wonders which one
<daftykins> amusing to see Vic paranoid about being paranoid
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> Marvin, the Paranoid Android
<lotuspsychje> paranoid panda 19.04
<lotuspsychje> loool TJ-
<TJ-> do you think that finally got rid !?
<lotuspsychje> no way
<lotuspsychje> he'l be back for sure asking for you
<lotuspsychje> is TJ- here???
<daftykins> hmm i remember motaka from an ongoing thing for years
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: oerheks just told us the same
<lotuspsychje> 2009
<daftykins> X|
<daftykins> our prison sentence
<TJ-> My logs don't show him before 2013
<lotuspsychje> nite nite all
<daftykins> time for bed, ta-ra o/
<pauljw> nite
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-02
<pauljw> gnite all
<SeriouslyLaugh> hard drive failure denial daftykins - heh!
<daftykins> that kid is a classic case of the nutjobs we get
<daftykins> "so you told me it's this, rather than do anything about it since it requires work, i'm going to look into disproving it"
<SeriouslyLaugh> yep. hard to bite the bullet at times.
<daftykins> mmm i feel like visiting a cafe for a fry up this morning \o/
<daftykins> then i can be back in time for the postman :D
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> morning o/
<OerHeks> ... afropedob(ear) ?
<daftykins> yeah i didn't find that nick very kosher
<OerHeks> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> eh?  me?  what?
<cfhowlett> darn it, I always miss the fun stuff. so I gotta ask: what nick?
<daftykins> we're discussing Jake there having an odd nick
<OerHeks> !badident
<ubot5`> Unfortunately, your irc client has been configured with an ident containing an objectionable word. We don't allow such objectionable idents into our main channels as it offends a lot of people. Your ident is not your nickname. Once you've changed your ident, please disconnect from freenode and reconnect. You will be automatically let back into the channel you tried to join.
<OerHeks> >> pedob(ear)
<cfhowlett> no way!
<cfhowlett> he DID change that I presume?  and what kind of idiot would select NSA/FBI bait on a logged channel?
<daftykins> only our typical clientelle ;)
<OerHeks> he is getting support now, i don't know what to do about this.
<cfhowlett> pm?
<OerHeks> but sure his IP is on my blacklist now.
<daftykins> the postman is due in 1 hour from now :O
<OerHeks> ssd-day?
<daftykins> could be, i'd like for other things to show up too, but i think that's asking too much
<daftykins> i'm feeling brave, i purged my ignore list...
<cfhowlett> I do that about once a month or so ...
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<OerHeks> i have just a textfile, with notorious IPs
<cfhowlett> hm.  wonder if hexchat can export like that?  going to test ...
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> hey lotus :-)
<OerHeks> coffeetime!
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ-
<lotuspsychje> and hi daftykins
<lotuspsychje> and cfhowlett
<daftykins> mornin'
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> any minute know i should get a postman knock...
<daftykins> *now
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-rebased-on-linux-kernel-4-3-first-alpha-to-land-december-31-497000.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> daftykins: What are you expecting?
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<daftykins> should be the SSD today
<daftykins> with any luck i'd get the Nexus 5 LCD soon, too
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx lordievader
<lordievader> daftykins: Whoop whoop
<daftykins> eh i don't need it though, so i'll have to discuss it with a client first as to whether he wants it in that cheap Lenovo i bought :)
<lotuspsychje> convince him :p
<daftykins> yeah, the 1TB spinner in that thing is definitely letting it down
<lotuspsychje> mechanical bottleneck :p
<lotuspsychje> but good as external data
<lotuspsychje> i never liked too much data on the Os hd anyway
<TJ-> morning :)
<lotuspsychje> this is also the reason i dont like dualboots, eating space off the main Os hd
<lordievader> Hey TJ-
<daftykins> hehe
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Meh, with the cost of todays hdd's, who cares ;)
<daftykins> in my desktop i have a 160GB intel SSD, 256GB crucial SSD for games... 2TB mechanical for storage of data... and 2 x 300GB WD 10,000rpm velociraptors in RAID-0 for VMs
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: yeah but space eating, means slower Os too
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: that sounds nice :p
<daftykins> all ancient equipment really ;)
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: how much space used on your 160?
<daftykins> dunno
<daftykins> since i moved to win10 recently there's not much on them, clean installs
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: there is no such thing as ancient, if its working its working
<lordievader> Whee: http://lwn.net/Articles/666364/rss
<daftykins> well, it's not as reliable as it once was ;)
<lotuspsychje> wow
<lotuspsychje> i love the way big companys get 'caught' these days :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: put lubuntu on it :p
<daftykins> no thanks
<daftykins> that thing is ugly as sin
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> but fast as rocket :p
<daftykins> some sacrifices are too much!
<lotuspsychje> yeah :p
<lotuspsychje> my amd 3200+ with 8gig sandisk slc ssd boots faster then all those new win8 pcs
<lotuspsychje> also 'acient'
<daftykins> you must have only seen badly setup win8 o0 but then the whole of 8 was nasty :D
<daftykins> bah no postie so far!
<TJ-> Our postie arrived in a "Thrifty" van, totally confusing me
<lotuspsychje> xmass online shopping very popular these days
<TJ-> usually we don't see anything until the afternoon here, must be extra delivery runs due to the christmas shopping
<lotuspsychje> over 1 million orders in belgium
<daftykins> nothing so far, which means probably no deliveries for me today :(
<daftykins> oh i said that already... heh
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> !derivative
<lotuspsychje> !distro
<ubot5`> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<lotuspsychje> bbl dinner
<OerHeks> hey, me want dinner too!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> count me in!
<daftykins> house chores :(
<lotuspsychje> afternoon DJones and philipballew
<lotuspsychje> !info suricata
<ubot5`> suricata (source: suricata): Next Generation Intrusion Detection and Prevention Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-3 (vivid), package size 747 kB, installed size 2878 kB
<lotuspsychje> looking nice
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ah it was apache you told me sorry
<lotuspsychje> http/2
<TJ-> yeah... colour me confused there!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> my bad
<lotuspsychje> !whowas Dr_willis
<ubot5`> lotuspsychje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ffio> lotuspsychje: i am here :)
<lotuspsychje> ffio: it doesnt find the nick anymore
<ffio> lotuspsychje: he was a bot ? no not possible..
<lotuspsychje> ffio: no, real user
<ffio> that means he has stopped joining irc
<lotuspsychje> he might
<lotuspsychje> didnt see him for long time
<ffio> maybe Pici ikonia bazhang might know because at that time they there together in #ubuntu-ops-monitor something like that..
<ffio> i seen him last in around 2012  or something..
<ffio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip  he has written about him too.. on his personal ubuntu wiki
<ffio> Willis has given a testimonial to ActionParsnip
<lotuspsychje> ffio: well you might be idle to actionparsnip
<lotuspsychje> maybe he knows more
<ffio> yeah he was also last seen almost 1 week back..
<Pici> I haven't seen him for a while, I don't remember anything else though
<ffio> they all might have grown quite old so may be Willis left irc.. hoping for the good
<lotuspsychje> yeah i think he had some age back then
<lotuspsychje> gave us alot of oldskool tricks
<ffio> he was also last seen around dec 2012 according to freenode logs that i found based on his nick..
<ffio> he was the guy who introduce me to DO for the first time, and have 15$ credit code too..!! That time i was very happy my first online experiencing of purchasing and trying out a vm
<ffio> damn this all things makes me to ponder that we all are going to disappear this way someday..!! :/
<lotuspsychje> ffio: ask actionparsnip
<ffio> IRC Log for 2012-12-20 the last day he was seen on freenode..
<ffio> yeah sure i will..
<lotuspsychje> maybe OerHeks remembers something?
<lotuspsychje> bbl driving lessons
<ffio> :( :( :(
<ffio> his dead
<ffio> http://www.officerfh.com/memsol.cgi?user_id=1655100
<ffio> that's freaking bad news :( :(
<ffio> he recently died..
<ffio> i think ubuntu should atleast give him some recognition..
<ffio> you guys are capable and should do it.. that's what i think..
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> ffio: err what did you have in mind, i'm not even attached to it in any way
<ffio> attached to it ? what
<daftykins> Ubuntu... in any official or formal capacity.
<ffio> in debian when someone who contributed or was a active developer than they give respect to all the work or contribution he/she had been doing
<daftykins> how?
<ffio> by mentioning on their site about him/her
<ffio> i had seen such thing previously on their site
<TJ-> I have a request
<daftykins> mmm?
<TJ-> if I get run over by a tractor, or a husky sled, please *no* memorials - otherwise I might just give up my atheism long enough to come back and haunt you
<daftykins> TJ-: i can't promise i won't commission a song with husky howls to be made
 * TJ- rolls eyes
 * OerHeks writes an a-capella husky song
<BluesKaj> huskies aren't known to howl much , they're actaully a very quiet breed, so as to not attract predators like wolves and bears
<OerHeks> i like wolves.
<ffio> it seems this news doesn't shock you or feel anything for  Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> yeah, at a distance  :-)
<OerHeks> we had a Dr_willis here, but he was not 92
<ffio> than ?
<cfhowlett> ffio, feel free to put your memorial.
<daftykins> i was gonna say, that nick rings a bell but i don't think it's the same
<cfhowlett> ffio, in fact, write it up and submit it to www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<ffio> what's that for ?
<cfhowlett> for you to share your memories of Dr. Willis
<ffio> cfhowlett: okay
<ffio> OerHeks: how old was he ?
<ffio> if not 92
<OerHeks> what makes you think this guy is the same dr_willis?
<ffio> mention of UBUNTU in that article
<OerHeks> just the famous saying "UBUNTU” (I Am Because You Are)
<OerHeks> no mention about computers or software
<ffio> hope so you are right
<OerHeks> He is from Indiana > http://askubuntu.com/users/15645/dr-willis
<ffio> so he is in good health ?
<cfhowlett> last seen 2 years ago?  ............
<OerHeks> Last seen on askubuntu in 2013 .. people come and go
<ffio> okay..
<OerHeks> first post i can see was in 15 apr. 2006 .. long time ago
<ffio> yeah he was very long Ubuntu user ..
<TJ-> everyone's a 'bot
<TJ-> I love these technical explanations: "[Global-ish notice] Hmm, appears a hub went boom"
<daftykins> :)
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening
<lotuspsychje> one thing handy about LTS and non-LTS versions is, if a user has trouble he can always try other kernels and versions
<pauljw> hey lotuspsychje didn't see ya earlier, good evening.
<lotuspsychje> hey pauljw
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-03
<OerHeks> :-)
<daftykins> my connection is completely busted today
<daftykins> i've been running an 'apt update' for the last 5 mins
<OerHeks> pretty normal here, but i use a dutch mirror
<daftykins> ouch! should be way better than that
<daftykins> i truly only mean the repo update part, usually that's about 10 seconds tops
<daftykins> but yeah no websites are loading from the US, UK ones the images don't come down
<daftykins> totally island wide problem
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<OerHeks> morning lotus
<lotuspsychje> hey OerHeks
<daftykins> heya ^_^
<daftykins> i woke up at 4am haha, most broken cycle ever
<daftykins> before that i'd fallen asleep in front of the TV in my lounge at about 7 or 8pm
<OerHeks> i woke up @ 06:00 .. i think i have the cycle back.
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins :p
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the ssd got in?
<daftykins> nah absolutely no post yesterday, i was shocked
<lotuspsychje> today perhaps :p
<daftykins> i've been called about a job looking at a guys router and wifi being terrible, so have scheduled that for just after the postman comes :D
<OerHeks> postman here comes 3 times per week, but we have 3 postmen.
<lotuspsychje> in the uk a delivery guy throwed the package on the customers roof, when he was away working lol
<daftykins> only 3 times!
<lotuspsychje> find it yourself!
<OerHeks> yes, and they are all unemployed, working for social security jobs.
<lotuspsychje> morning TJ-
<TJ-> morning, anything fun to report?
<lotuspsychje> i just got here :p
<lotuspsychje> and it already fun!
<TJ-> hmmm!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> You are funny TJ-, good morning!
<lotuspsychje> ffio here is looking for his old friend Dr_Willis lost him for years now...anyone knows info on him let him know
<OerHeks> Yeah, he thought he died @ 92 years ..
 * TJ- waves a soggy sock
<OerHeks> but dr_willis was a lot younger, i believe
<TJ-> yeah, I saw that yesterday
<lotuspsychje> actionparsnip's page mentions him, so we awaite him
<TJ-> I think he died and went to hell... or Linux From Scratch as I like to call it
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> what page?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: like the page you have ..wiki something?
<TJ-> He's probably getting treatment for IRC addiction
<lotuspsychje> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip
<OerHeks> http://www.officerfh.com/memsol.cgi?user_id=1655100
<TJ-> Gone cold chicken... or turkey... or whatever
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you blame everyone mental deceases on irc hahaha, one asperger, one mental nut, one cold turkey
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: you sure your sane yourself yeh?
<OerHeks> or switched to win10 :-D
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<lotuspsychje> !info sane
<ubot5> sane (source: sane-frontends): scanner graphical frontends. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14-9 (vivid), package size 108 kB, installed size 332 kB
 * lotuspsychje pushes TJ- under the scanner
<daftykins> TJ-: good morn' o/
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: you got that wrong, you should have pushed me *into* the scanner ... then I'd have been insane :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> I recall when dr_willis was using Feisty Fawn as his preferred OS, that was 2007
<lotuspsychje> !feisty
<ubot5> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<OerHeks> First mention was back in 2006, says bing
<TJ-> See what happens when you don't upgrade ... it's not just the OS that goes EOL!
<OerHeks> uhhh google for you
<lotuspsychje> hmmm i saw him later i think
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: hehe
<OerHeks> but people come, people go .. i miss Xangua in #U-O
<TJ-> yeah, I think I first chatted with him early 2006. Last I saw was late 2013 I think
<lotuspsychje> xangua yes..rings a bell
<OerHeks> but he has been offline before..
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: yeah also think saw him 2013
<TJ-> I have a log of dr_willis giving out his street address in 2007
<TJ-> Aug 01 02:07:28 <Dr_willis_> 1600 Penssivalania Ave, washington DC. :)
<TJ-> :D
<OerHeks> maybe dr_willis did not like unity
<OerHeks> err he was from indiana ..
<TJ-> OerHeks: probably had to seek professional treatment for it :)
<TJ-> OerHeks: ^^^ that address is 'The White House'
<lotuspsychje> ffio: you better scroll back to the info here when you wakeup :p
<daftykins> i'm really confused now, are we saying this guy is still active or that he has passed on?
<OerHeks> hahahaha
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> living zombie
<TJ-> I have 13,633 log entries fro him
<TJ-> not sure that'll all fit on the headstone, so he better not have popped his clogs
<OerHeks> wasn't he into the music business?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe he just renamed his nick to...motaka or so?
<OerHeks> bass guitar?
<daftykins> if he is and is still young, alive and kicking... he can help me make that huskie song send off for TJ- *whistle*
<TJ-> LOL yeah... nickname changes happen alot, so that is possible. Maybe we put out an APB on the #ubuntu channel
<OerHeks> I tried to change my nick ..
 * TJ- sends daftykins a bucket of the Husky's favourite mud to pour through his letterbox
<daftykins> ;_;
<daftykins> but yaaay delivery ;)
<TJ-> if the nickname is still registered on nickserv that implies he logged in within the last year, doesn't it?
<daftykins> usually it gives you a last login date no?
<TJ-> Your postie not brought your pressies yet daftykins ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: cant find him on /whowas
<OerHeks> Yes, there has been a clean-up
<daftykins> TJ-: nah nothing at all yesterday! but i'm hoping 9:20am today will be it
<daftykins> everything else is turning up first when i just want the Nexus 5 screen so i can fix that phone :D
<lotuspsychje> its time those drones start to fly quicker!
<TJ-> daftykins: I received some jewellery unexpectedly early, yesterday. Didn't expect it for another week, so posties sometimes are time travellers
<lotuspsychje> yeah indeed, they say tomorrow...but it can delay days
<daftykins> TJ-: absolutely! i had something next day from China once, but then this time it's weeks :>
<TJ-> I'm still waiting from a new EPROM programmer from China though
<lotuspsychje> there's a smart strategy here: the day after promise lures customers...when you receive it for real doesnt matter
<daftykins> mmmm meatballs in tomato sauce with white rice for breakfast ^_^
<daftykins> there is now insufficient ingredients in this house to make one meal D:
<TJ-> I generally either am not bothered how long it takes, or order it with a specific delivery date an have it shipped accordingly
<lotuspsychje> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Mainline-Kernel-4.4-Fix
<TJ-> trouble is, sometimes, by the time things arrive I've forgotten I ordered them... it's like I forgot my own birthday sometimes :)
<daftykins> yeah i choose the free shipping on everything these days because i find the waiting the best bit
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: belgium has a company 'coolblue' very acurate, even on sundays always deluver the day after
<TJ-> Aug 10 14:27:05 <Dr_Willis>    I got grandkids...
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> i can just recall his oldskool unix trix
<TJ-> there's a hint he's a farmer like me from some contectual banter we had
<TJ-> also, technical-wise: "Aug 10 14:19:52 *      Dr_Willis has several 100+ft cat 5 cables"
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> irc ghost hunting new speciality of yours TJ- ?
<daftykins> er oops, i just hit alt+pause/break on an apt update, how do you bring that back? :D
<daftykins> ah "fg"
<daftykins> wow, i think i read that once and it was rolling around in my brain O_O amazing
<TJ-> "Aug 09 10:28:31 <Dr_Willis>    off to work.. bbl."
<TJ-> Aug 09 10:22:32 <lotuspsychje> Dr_willis: remember my flash problem? i had to ins
<TJ-> tall ubuntu-restricted-extras for it to work
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: well as I keep the logs I may a well use them!
<lotuspsychje> what year was that TJ-
<TJ-> 2012, or 2011. Hard to tell without breaking into each log file and searching back for my own log-on time
<lotuspsychje> cool
<TJ-> **** BEGIN LOGGING AT Thu Aug  9 09:36:56 2012
<TJ-> "dr--willis is now known as dr_willis"
<TJ-> so, there's one of the alternate nicks
<ffio> TJ-:  you might be wrong this might not be street address http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1600-Pennsylvania-Ave-NW-Washington-DC-20006/84074482_zpid/
<TJ-> huh?
<ffio> lotuspsychje: thanks mate
<TJ-> ##linux.log:Aug 02 05:00:47 <Dr_willis>  solid_liq,  heh - depends on which machine i irc on, some
<TJ-> auto join here. others dont.
<TJ-> Everything suggests the 'Dr' - if a Doctorate - is not a Dr of medicine, but a techy PhD
<ffio> glad to findout that he is alive :)
<ffio> yeah :P
<TJ-> well, we have no evidence of life, or death, just an extended vacation!
<lotuspsychje> ffio: if you are his friend, you should recall more then us right?
<lotuspsychje> oO
<daftykins> heh
<daftykins> what a mystery
<lotuspsychje> its like a tv show
<lotuspsychje> friends find each other after years
<lotuspsychje> its probably just a user dr_willis helped once lol
<lotuspsychje> and he got tooo familiar :p
 * lotuspsychje looks up to the sky whisteling
<ffio> lotuspsychje: :)
<lotuspsychje> ffio: what?
<OerHeks> some dutch users know my address, as i had organised an offtopic meeting 2 years ago.
<ffio> nothing just simply :)
<ffio> OerHeks: if i remember right i have seen you ubuntu packaging video on youtube..
<ffio> like 3-4 years back..
<TJ-> I found some references that indicate he was at, or an alumni of, Purdue University
<daftykins> hahaha, surprise surprise my ISP's fault line is busy
<daftykins> OerHeks: you ran it from home? :)
<TJ-> I've found a log of him from 2005-06
<TJ-> Willis is his first name
<ffio> yeah he was into Ubuntu for quite a long time ...
<daftykins> i think the first i snagged was 7.xx
<OerHeks> Nope, never done an ubuntu video :-(
<ffio> than must be the other guy :)
<OerHeks> yay, i hear a sledgehammer, constructionworkers are working on renewal of an appartment ..
<OerHeks> glad mine was done 4 years ago, before i moved in, new kitchen, bathroom and such
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> <apt> 2,395 PB/sec
<daftykins> O_O
<TJ-> ##linux.log:Aug 28 16:32:34 <Dr_willis>  I still remebr good old 'CanDO' on my amiga - and its use of the AREXX 'ports' to control external apps.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<TJ-> looks like he was originally with ISP insightbb, which got taken over by Time Warner Cable (TWC), and then was on Comcast. Also used Cingular mobile network.
<TJ-> he's a hacker for sure!
<TJ-> Sep 07 21:33:36 <dr_willis>  Cracking = the sound my back makes the next day after  a hard day of hacking....
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> he is a funny dude
<daftykins> welp, time for a good shower whilst i wait for postman o'clock + for my connection to come back to normal!
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> i bet by now you're all rooting for me to get my stuff so i shut up about it :D
<OerHeks> please, we smell you ...
<daftykins> you're right!
 * daftykins trots off
<OerHeks> .. or is it my dog?
<OerHeks> :-D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> nope, it is dafty
<OerHeks> head & shoulders \o/
<lotuspsychje> breakfast and shower here also :p
<lotuspsychje> laterzzz
<daftykins> Fetched 1,820 kB in 1h 27min 56s (344 B/s)
<daftykins> best apt update ever
<TJ-> ffio: I have his name for you: Phillip R. Jaenke
<TJ-> ffio: his home page http://www.rootwyrm.com/
<ffio> TJ-: you are freaking awesome
<ffio> +1
<ffio> he is alive and doing well :D
<TJ-> the breakthrough came from this debian-devel post from 1999: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/1999/03/msg02612.html  ... look at the sign-off
<ffio> TJ-: how were you able to dug so back in time..!!
<daftykins> proof once again that you say it once online - and then everyone knows forever
<TJ-> well, it was a mailing list!
<TJ-> suprised someone didn't find that earlier from a general search
<OerHeks> :-)
 * daftykins wafts himself toward OerHeks 
<OerHeks> much better, thank you!
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> seems my connection is back to normal too! yay!
<daftykins> TJ-: looks like jamesmike is ignoring everything you say and just asking his same question 3 times in a row :(
<TJ-> right
<daftykins> we're nearing postie time!
<TJ-> LOL I bet you're like our collie... running back and forth to the letterbox :D
<daftykins> oh far better, i can see the front door from my sofa \o/
<TJ-> Surprised you don't have a drone hovering over the street :D
<daftykins> oy, i really never got the obsession with those things
<daftykins> though my brother has some nice videos up on youtube above the town here, so you can see a good half of the island in one view
<TJ-> I've been thinking of getting one, autonomous. Be very handy for patrolling the farm
<daftykins> mmm, makes a lot more sense given your property size / neighbourhood :>
<daftykins> th... th... they're normally here by now :(
<TJ-> it may have been  delivered to someone else :)
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> you might be right there, there are two of my same house number on this lane
<TJ-> We had that happen a lot about 2 years ago - some new development in the nearby time had a close named after our farm... from then on both the royal mail sorting office, and van delivery drivers, were mis-delivering our stuff to the 1st house on that close, and their stuff to us - despite the postcodes being quite different
<TJ-> s/nearby time/nearby town/
<daftykins> >_< blows my mind when the addresses are ignored like that
<daftykins> someone moved to the island with the same name as my family, suddenly some of our stuff was going up the wrong end of the island :(
<TJ-> yeah, they look at the first line and thats it. The other issue we get is when they use the postcode only, and not the first line... because the postcode long/lat coords are in the middle of our farm yard, which is about 1/2 mile from the house... so anyone using satnav to find us ends up wandering around the yard lost :)
<TJ-> Sometimes the van drivers phone us 1/2 hour before arrival to check we're in, and we tell them we're at the farm drive entrance... and they *stll* blindly follow the satnav and end up phoning us from the yard
<daftykins> XD
<TJ-> I've often thought we ought to install a 2 foot deep mud bath for them to drive into :D
<daftykins> "but technology is infallible!"
<TJ-> shame about the humans!
<daftykins> car sized hole in the ground with a disguised cover
<daftykins> "we dun caught us a courier!"
<TJ-> hahha yeah, make it look like a large puddle
<daftykins> ah this disappoints me greatly, amazon says i should've had one item yesterday! :P
<daftykins> maybe there's been a big cue to get on the boat due to everyone going for the black friday shenanigans
<TJ-> we do have that happen - river here, floods the road both sides of the hump-backed bridge over it, sometimes the floodwaters are 100 meters long... and we get idiots drive into them... get stranded, blow their engines up, etc.
<daftykins> cue? oh dear me, queue
<TJ-> Quite entertaining over winter sometimes
<daftykins> are you near enough you get roped in to rescue? :)
<TJ-> yeah, the river is about 250 meters from us, as the road rises up
<TJ-> we're often out their towing them out
<TJ-> s/their/there/
<TJ-> the bridge is on a switchback section of road too; used to get very frequent serious accidents where folks would take off and land in the dykes or hedges, cars rolled, etc. Since the white/black chevrons were painted on the bridge parapets thats not happened so much though.
<daftykins> wow!
<TJ-> It used to be a frequent happening for banging on the door after midnight with bleeding people asking for help
<daftykins> i've never even got a full license, just cycled everywhere my whole life
<TJ-> Over there you really don't need one :)
<daftykins> indeed, though i'm a bit stuck if i need to move any equipment of size or weight
<daftykins> and loathe when anyone calls me that lives right down the south west, oy it takes a good 35 minutes to cycle there... up and down 2 or 3 valleys too
<TJ-> motorbike?
<daftykins> just pedal power
<TJ-> ahhh, fit some batteries and a motor :)
<daftykins> cfhowlett: hey hey o/
<daftykins> ugh i bet they're coming at the 11am+ slot :( i'll be out by then
<cfhowlett> greetings
<daftykins> i can see it's going to become the #ubuntu-discuss saga, "where is dafty's package?"
 * TJ- sniggers
<daftykins> blech i have to leave, catch you later folks o/
<TJ-> I'm taking the doggies out too
<pauljw> hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> hi pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<pauljw> mornin' BluesKaj :)
<Bashing-om> Insomnia ? .. irc to the rescue !
<TJ-> lunchtime?... food to the rescue!
<BluesKaj> 'morning pauljw :-)
<Bashing-om> sustenance ... whatever form it may take . Hiya TJ- :)
<TJ-> :) we need to hide daftykins parcel before he gets back
<BluesKaj> I guess the Xenial plasma 5 delay bug is back in effect, 2mins to the login from grub on my new Samsung evo 850 SSD. It was very quick for a few days, but after an upgarde , the bug reappared
<OerHeks> sssst, i have paid the mailman, he'll get it 1st xmasday
<BluesKaj> reappeared
<OerHeks> hi BluesKaj
<Bashing-om> Hummm .. if that 'parcel' has his cookies in it .. He may become hard to live with ? recon ?
<BluesKaj> hi OerHeks
<OerHeks> No, it should be a smartphone screen or ssd
<TJ-> if the screen isn't fitted with GPS it'll not find him :)
<TJ-> he's probably weaving in and out of the white lines right now
<daftykins> hiding!? :)
<TJ-> drat!
<OerHeks> uh oh
<daftykins> wow i even went to the place with the same number and despite hiding around his door he claimed to have seen nothing
<daftykins> maybe the posties are just getting overwhelmed with post at the moment and mines delayed :)
<TJ-> that's an Irish island with the same number twice on the same road
<TJ-> i guess that's your snail mail attempt at plausible deniability :D
<daftykins> anywho, what a strange property i was just at... totally remodelled place but with no proper network cabling :(
<TJ-> what is it, coaxial?
<daftykins> folks forced to get by with powerline devices and nasty little wifi repeater toys
<TJ-> oh
<daftykins> also got asked to glance at one of those Canon photo printers which needed to be on wifi, the thing had 4 of its' 6 ink cartridges dried up and needing replacing!
<daftykins> so it wasn't even the wifi to blame for not printing :D
<TJ-> waste of time buying ink-jey printers these days; ink dries up before it gets used - better off with a colour laser
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> ink prints look so rough to me, too
<TJ-> I have a couple here, A4 and A3, both multi-function with scanners and sheet feeders.
<TJ-> inkjet is great for photo paper
<daftykins> oh yeah, standard office sort of prints though, just look ugly on paper
<TJ-> hmmm, I've not noticed that, except when printing in 'draft' mode
<daftykins> what's interesting about these little APs these guys had though, is they seem to be managed 'in the cloud' o0
<TJ-> that's a bit worrying
<pauljw> i hate the cloud...
<TJ-> so the thing loses its upstream link, you're done for
<TJ-> I love clouds; I hate the misuse of the term, the same as 'hacker'
<daftykins> seems they're mesh based too o0
<TJ-> mesh makes sense
<TJ-> mesh is just a better, self-healing, version of WDS really
<daftykins> seemed to be little gadgets from these guys - http://www.open-mesh.com/
<TJ-> I use WDS here for point-to-point links to self-powered APs, saves on needing to run a backbone cable
<daftykins> but the reliability ;D
<TJ-> ha! "I used to spend hours programming each access point. Now, I just edit the CloudTrax map ..."
<TJ-> someone was probably buying consumer kit and trying to deploy ont he cheap in an enterprise
<daftykins> the ones these guys had were powered by "400 MHz Atheros AR9331 MIPS 24K"
<TJ-> they claim "Out Of Band" management ... on AWS ... in the Cloud!
<TJ-> that's so fraudulent a claim as to be pitiable; what they actually mean is the management channel is a VLAN
<TJ-> VLAN + VPN I'd guess
<daftykins> i figured those things were tied to being managed online and thus there was no point attempting to reconfigure them myself, so i'll have to delay on contacting the person that put them in
<daftykins> but ugh, i keep seeing these places where people should've put some lovely cables in, life would be so much easier :>
<TJ-> yeah, and the more they install, the more everyone suffers interference
<daftykins> TJ-: ever suffered those Draytek routers? not impressed by their web admins
<TJ-> We used to resell and use them for your remote support, back in early 2000s. They were the best there was at the time, ultra-reliable, great SnR, easy to manage
<TJ-> s/your/our/
<daftykins> i was told an all too familiar tale of this one apparently losing all its' settings one day, case of amnesia perhaps :D
<TJ-> generally that happens when there's insufficient storage for the config, and as more config is added the router can no longer save the settings, so next reboot the config is lost. I always recommend saving the config to the PC after making changes
<daftykins> hmm must've been whoever set it up for them! they've got one of those silly expensive 'Sonos' network music systems
<TJ-> ahhhh
<TJ-> ahhh, the miracle of that 'cloud' ...
<TJ-> Alas, poor Redmond has acknowledged the Azure Active Directory is "having issues" alongside the disappearance of its Office 365 service in the UK and Europe.
<BluesKaj> sonos uses high quality speakers in their systems , they're meant to give HiFi sound, but the source material being compressed mp3 crap doesn't do them justice
<TJ-> some wag on theregister has commented "False Advertising: Clearly it is Office 364."
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> I like this woman, it looks like my style too: recycle wast & pimp my home http://www.lifebuzz.com/bottle-caps/
 * OerHeks once made an owl from different size caps, but i have no pics
<daftykins> i was quite blown away by how useless my android phone became this morning when my internet connection was reduced to something worse than 56k dialup
<daftykins> shows you how bad things that rely on internet access/connectivity can be
<TJ-> there's an entire generation now that wouldn't know what to do if there was a widespread disaster/emergency that took down power and comms
<daftykins> i might be one of them, i don't own any board games :D
<TJ-> Hmmm!
<daftykins> i've got some books actually, that'd do me
<OerHeks> after 3 days, people kill themselfs over no facebook/twitter/whatsapp
<daftykins> oh no hang on a minute, you can't put whatsapp in the same category as social 'notworking' :)
<TJ-> I mean, not so many youngsters get into HAM radio anymore. There used to be active organised civilan HAM groups that trained and were prepared to activate in times of civil emergency; using their radio equipment to provide comms for local government, cops, etc. Even the cops wouldn't have anything now, since they piggy-back the cellular network
<OerHeks> and the others suffer a babyboom after 9 months :-D
<daftykins> i myself use it as a great free way to message friends with text/pics/video
<TJ-> I've never even felt the need to use any of those :)
<daftykins> i've a couple of friends that have too old phones so i have to go back to standard text, which is irritating
<daftykins> though one has this weird 'slightly educated' Nokia, as i call it... it has whatsapp but he refuses to use it :P
 * OerHeks has an nokia 3310 for emergencies
<daftykins> hehe, i foolishly lent my old dumbphones to friends who then smashed them up :( i'd love an old basic for a backup
<daftykins> oh wow amazon UK are selling a 7.6m cat6 cable for £4.54! ;)
<TJ-> make one up!
<daftykins> hehe yeah that's what i'm getting at really
<daftykins> although i much rather put in building type cable punched down into sockets and use premade patch leads for the device connections
<TJ-> I've always made my own off the reel; despite how the so-called 'experts' say they're not going to be as reliable, but if you practice, and take care, they're as good as pre-made, and of course they're always the perfect length - which you can never get with molded pre-mades
<daftykins> too true
<daftykins> i ought to invest in a decent crimper actually, i have a nasty ebay one right now which crimps one end more than the other =/ you can see a diagonal step across all 8 when examining closely
<TJ-> yeah, never skimp on the tools
<daftykins> i tended to go to farnell (CPC) for my gear on that front, such as the patch panel i quoted for recently
<daftykins> noticed some amazon seller was a few quid cheaper for one, so wasn't sure what to do though :)
<daftykins> as it goes that client hasn't given the ok so i've not needed to decide
<TJ-> now *this* could come in handy! 128-cores. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SUPERMICRO-128-CORE-2U-2-5GHz-256GB-AMD-OPTERON-6380-2022TG-HIBQRF-NODE-SERVER-/121824609061
<TJ-> that's in 2U
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> i detect hoover mode
<TJ-> I've been looking around for a while for something 6380 based, to replace all the separates. Would make the cabinet look a bit empty though
<daftykins> eggs and baskets not a concern?
<TJ-> well, it has 4 nodes, each with 2 CPUs, so they're hot-swappable
<TJ-> 32 cores per node
<TJ-> As a build server running 24/7 it'd be ideal
<daftykins> i'd love a property with enough space to set some noisy gear up and not worry :) the local power company was giving away some old servers a few years ago, pretty terrible spec now but i had some Pentium 4 era Xeon dual processor thing with 2GB RAM and a few SCSI U320 disks i was playing with vmware ESXi on
<daftykins> 1U :S
<TJ-> yeah, I know what you mean. I'm working towards an idea for a new distro, but with a little bit of a difference, so this kind of stuff could be very useful
<daftykins> mmm, definitely nothing out there already worth supporting? only reason i say that, is i sometimes wonder about the duplication of work by folks in FOSS not working together
<daftykins> though i'm all too aware of the drama you saw in kubuntu-land :)
<TJ-> Not that I'm aware of so far. Like Debian/Ubuntu, but with some deeply integrated fault detection and self-healing tooling, security by default, and kernel/core libraries tailored to the hardware (so the installer will report the system hardware to the build servers and ensure something tailored to the hardware is available even if initially a one-size-fits-all is installed - as Ubuntu does), binary
<TJ-> diff package updates, but keeping the .deb package format, supporting multiple OS distros installed on the common core kernel, useing LXC/LXD for service and application containment by default too
<daftykins> nice :D
<daftykins> oh my dear Tux, motaka is back
<BluesKaj> well, there's always the ignore option :-)
<daftykins> :D
<BluesKaj> needs his hand held on every step it seems
<daftykins> *nod*, didn't even used to run ubuntu, the cheeky *ahem*
<BluesKaj> thought he ran 12.04 but refuses to upgrade to 14.04 with a data save guarantee
<BluesKaj> without
<OerHeks> 32 bit on a UEFI machine, if i recall correct ..
<daftykins> i'm pretty certain we used to get lied to about motaka even using ubuntu ata ll
<daftykins> i'm sure it was elementary or similar
<BluesKaj> didn't know about architectiures
<OerHeks> jups, but the benefit of the doubt ..
<BluesKaj> I got scammed by bestbuy/future shop . They put 32bit windows vista on a 64bit HP pc, but there was no indication on the all labels on the pc and the salesman either didn't realize or deliberately misled me
<BluesKaj> it was for my wife . It wouldn't accept W7 64bit for some reason even, so I'm using PAE to enable 6G RAM access
<OerHeks> HP policy, you would get 64 bit only, if you understood the risc of incompatible software
<BluesKaj> this was back in 2008, maybe it was a profit motive thing
<BluesKaj> a lot of software still wouldn't run on 64 bit windows machines back then as well
<BluesKaj> even now most games are still 32 bit
<OerHeks> chrome stops with 32 bit support soon ( for linux)
<daftykins> hmm was there a way to list a path's contents recursively that's cleaner to look at than "find /path -name "*" " ?
<daftykins> TJ-: could you remind me of that convenient way to pastebin an entire path recursively with permissions?
<OerHeks> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 ls -al
<OerHeks> i think it is the fastest way, on this page http://superuser.com/questions/595697/recursively-list-full-absolute-path-of-files-with-permissions-in-linux
<Bashing-om> Away from the keyboard for an hour so more . Be back soonest .
<lordievader> Awesome you can control the Konsole through dbus :D
<lordievader> Now to find out if I can figure out if a konsole is running on a specific screen through dbus...
<daftykins> OerHeks: ah ty :>
<daftykins> sorry, got distracted for a bit
<EriC^^> man these uefi setups just get weirder and weirder
<OerHeks> lordie page 16 > % qdbus org.kde.konsole /Windows/1 will display methods for controlling window 1.
<OerHeks> https://docs.kde.org/stable5/en/applications/konsole/konsole.pdf
<OerHeks> ben vanmiddag bezig geweest met kubuntu, wat een drama zonder ssd
<daftykins> EriC^^: it's to keep you on your toes ;)
<EriC^^> :D
<daftykins> must say, that Lenovo i got in recently, i shutdown Windows via super+R -> "shutdown -s -t 1" then booted a flash drive of ubuntu just fine via the one-time boot menu, without touching secure boot
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> i wonder what laptop this guy has
<TJ-> daftykins: just returned, but for future reference "find /path -ls"
<daftykins> ah magic, thanks sir
<daftykins> the lad with the broken permissions on a wordpress install, i just spent an hour having him start a server install from scratch in a fresh VM, works perfectly ;)
<TJ-> always the way
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> shame i couldn't work out the damage
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> full house 40 users :p
<pauljw> :)
<daftykins> \o/
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: guess what!
<daftykins> lotuspsychje: NO packages ;_;
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: hmmzzz
<daftykins> TJ- has been hiding them under the huskies bed
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> promises promises
<lotuspsychje> but delivery...
<daftykins> yeah :(
<TJ-> Silver likes inspecting parcels, but she doesn't run off with them unless we give them to her specifically
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/11/november-2015-news-roundup
<daftykins> i need to get me some food! biab
<lotuspsychje> long delays from omgubuntu articles
<lotuspsychje> give back the cookie jar daftykins
<EriC^^> haha
<lotuspsychje> :p
<daftykins> ;_;
<lotuspsychje> lol
<daftykins> they're MINE!
<lotuspsychje> ubottu stopped giving out cookies to those poor poor volunteers...
<lotuspsychje> give them back! :p
<lotuspsychje> and EriC^^ was just so hungry
<lotuspsychje> so far for quality ubuntu discussion :p
<EriC^^> :D
<TJ-> omg... I almost killed the laptop with coffee!
<TJ-> "Citizen scientists scanning images from a NASA observatory have found "yellow balls" in space that may hold important clues to the mysteries of starbirth"
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> crap i think the electric circuit breaker went off
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<TJ-> uhoh, roll out the UPS
<EriC^^> odd, it just suddenly came back
<EriC^^> i think somebody was trying something in the building, ( the circuit breaker room is shared among everyone )
<lotuspsychje> troll night again
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-Mainline-Kernel-4.4-Fix
<TJ-> yeah, that's old news, Andy made a boo-boo in the build scripts for amd64
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ok im off guys
<lotuspsychje> cya tomorrows all
<Bashing-om> I am returned, On odyesy and new car battery later. Playing catchup .
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> Bashing-om: it didn't die on you when you were in the middle of nowhere, did it?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: It did, but not in nowhere .. was in town, by-passer eventually found that jumped me off ... and to the parts store for a new DC current source . Back on the keyboard, and all is good .
<daftykins> :D glad to hear it!
<Bashing-om> looks like yall been havinbg all the fun while I was disposed .
<daftykins> indeed!
<TJ-> Reminds me of the time I was ploughing and ran out of diesel because the fuel gage had stuck. That was a long walk back and even longer carrying 5 gallons of fuel, and then having to prime the system to get it to start.
<daftykins> oy!
<daftykins> TJ-: get this, i was just up at a friends who does the cleaning for one of my wealthier clients... she is from Latvia as most are who come to the islands for work, due to housing law she has to pay £650/mo sharing a room with one other
<TJ-> It's legalised blackmail
<daftykins> local housing is off the charts crazy
<daftykins> both for them and for us locals
<TJ-> I get very steamed up over the entire attitude to house prices of most people, makes me rage at their stupidity
<daftykins> for those that take advantage you mean?
<TJ-> no, everyone
<TJ-> it's like mass hypnosis
<TJ-> when house prices first started bubbling in the late 1990s and everyone was talking about how much they were now worth, with house-price inflation of 15%+ per year.
<TJ-> and it just went on and they didn't understand they were getting poorer, not wealthier
<daftykins> mmm :(
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Yeah, been there too and done that .. Did truck patching here for several years . A pain but running short on fuel happens . All in a day's work ( try', to beat the rain !) .
<TJ-> it's like agricultural land prices; since the recession they've gone mad. We used to expect to pay around £2-3K per acre... we just sold 13 acres for £130K !
<TJ-> Because of the low returns elsewhere money has flooded into buying up any land there is
<daftykins> wowzer :S
<TJ-> But the house-price thing is this: You buy a house for lets say £200K in 2000, it becomes worth say £250K by 2005 ... folks think they're wealthier. But, you sell that house what do you want to do? buy somewhere bigger? OK, that'll cost proportionately more, and unless you're paid-up you'll need a larger mortgage, so your monthly servicing costs for that mortgge increase... so you have less
<TJ-> disposable income.
<daftykins> end up living beyond ones means, mmm
<TJ-> In the meantime you drive up the starter home prices for your kids/grandkids, so it takes them a lot longer to be able to save a deposit, and more to service their mortgage... ad-infinitum, everyone worse off, except the mortgage companies collecting the interest
<TJ-> but you ask those people they think they're wealthier
<TJ-> You're only wealthier if it's not your home as well as an investment - if you can sell it and still have somewhere to live that works out, but for 98% its their sole property and home
<daftykins> it's probably the end result of that, here... local people can only afford to buy a small flat in town with one or two bedrooms if they couple up and work hard to pay a mortgage together
<TJ-> yes, and overall the community is worse off
<TJ-> lower living standards, worsening conditions
<TJ-> I was talking to a guy in California who had inherited some land from a grandparent... I told him we have 1,000 acres and he said oh, he had 50 acres, worth about US$100 an acre. When I told him ours is worth the equivalent of US$16K per acre he almost fainted.
<daftykins> O_O
<TJ-> We don't have the space to expand into like the US does, unfortunately. Maybe we need to recolonise :)
<pauljw> brb
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-04
<TJ-> I'm off to bed before I get hooked on something else! night
<daftykins> :) nn sir
<Bashing-om> noght TJ- :)
<daftykins> postman tomorow!
<TJ-> hahaha yeah, I'll release him from captivity once you pay the ransom :)
<daftykins> is it 100 cookies?
<TJ-> well, it's getting ubottu to hand out cookies again!
<daftykins> you drive a hard bargain...
 * daftykins whistles
<TJ-> grrrr
<TJ-> OH! I was writing it plural earlier, doh
<TJ-> stingy ubottu!
<Bashing-om> bot -> cookies much easier than bot -> Apple Pies
<TJ-> that was it though, it ignores "cookies"
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> funny thing, i typed cookies first then backspaced once i remembered
<TJ-> running for cover now, before reg3 hits more issues!
<Bashing-om> See'n as how TJ- Is not going to bed .. well I am . See yall in my morrow .
<TJ-> night, me too!
<Bashing-om> later all !
<daftykins> me three! o/
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-makes-swift-programming-language-open-source-available-now-for-ubuntu-497090.shtml
<pauljw> hi lotuspsychje ; gnite all
<lotuspsychje> hey cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> greetings lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> slow morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> nog 1 nachtje slaapen, lotus
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: whats gonna happen then?
<OerHeks> sint is putting you in a bag and takes you to Spain
<lotuspsychje> loool
 * lotuspsychje put a carrot in his shoe :p
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: that dutch movie 'de sint' was pretty nice :p
<lotuspsychje> horror
<OerHeks> yeah, nice one
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/first-night-clock-app-released-for-ubuntu-phones-available-now-for-free-497115.shtml
<lotuspsychje> cool!
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje
<daftykins> dee-da-dee
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins
<lotuspsychje> wb pauljw
<daftykins> :D o/
<lotuspsychje> ssd?
<pauljw> ty, good morning everyone
<daftykins> nothing ;_;
<lotuspsychje> grmbl
<daftykins> i was just in the supermarkets on the town high-street here, they don't even have sandwiches in stock due to weather preventing the ferry sailings - so it could be that everything is delayed
<lotuspsychje> they kept it for themselfs i think :p
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> ok santaclaus party today
<lotuspsychje> cheers to all!
<lotuspsychje> and keep off the chocolat!!!
<lotuspsychje> especially you OerHeks !
<lotuspsychje> :p
<TJ-> g'afternoon, anyone seen the postie? :)
<daftykins> TJ-: heya \o i noticed Boots and M&S didn't even have sandwiches today, which means the ship hasn't been coming in... must be why i've been getting nothing - bad weather
<TJ-> has it been that bad in the channel?
<daftykins> apparently! i don't have a clue :D i'm not even sure how to find out about past conditions
<TJ-> haven't you noticed how most weather forecasts these days spend a lot of time telling you how the weather has been, rather than how it is predicted to be? :D
<daftykins> hehe, i don't see any as it happens - don't use broadcast TV or look it up online, or anything
<TJ-> Ahhh, it's habit for us :)
<BluesKaj> heh , that's because their predictions have become unreliable, so they spend the time on hindsight which is more acurate ;-)
<TJ-> Our actual met-office predictions for 2 weeks are excellent; its the consumer 'newsy' forecasts seem to spend more time on telling us what it was
<BluesKaj> in my experience out forecasts are reliable for about 4-5 days in the future, anything after that is questionable ...2 week forecasts are based on stats
<BluesKaj> out=our
<BluesKaj> TJ-, why would I see this in the bootlist when all my disks have fstab uuid entries? " a start job is running for dev-disk"
<BluesKaj> and the startjob takes 90secs to finish
<TJ-> because the UUIDs are symlinks via /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxx created by udev, to actual block device nodes /dev/dm-Y or whatever
<BluesKaj> should I specify /dev/sdX in the entry ?
<TJ-> no, symlinks are resolved automatically
<pauljw> dinnertime... biab
<Bashing-om> nap time , biab too .
<Bashing-om> Un Z'n
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-05
<SeriouslyLaugh> there should be some kind of karma bot for whoever helped someone in the main support channel
<SeriouslyLaugh> or some way for volunteers to be recognized for a successful solve
<SeriouslyLaugh> a bot would be annoying probably
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pauljw> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pauljw> :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw :-)
<OerHeks> :-)
<MonkeyDust> look who's there, motaka2
<TJ-> look who's quickly going grey, too!
<BluesKaj> TJ-, I have to admit I admire your patience :-P
<TJ-> haha I'm only doing it since I'm intrigued, and it isn't the user's lack of skill, despite what it has looked like. He's genuinely hitting several corner-cases one after the other
<TJ-> the original issue breaking 12.04 during an attempted 14.04 release-upgrade was due to the terrible connectivity from what I can tell
<BluesKaj> he must have mucked up some kernel module
<BluesKaj> ahh, now I recall the some the original problem
<BluesKaj> err some of the orginal
<TJ-> the packages got stuck in a between releases situation with many core bits being a mix, and we couldn't figure a way out of it
<DJones> Is saying that uefi if good a blasphemy? Updated a dual boot Ubuntu/Win 8.1 machine to Ubuntu/Win 10 today, no issues, upgrade took under an hour, didn't break grub, both os's work perfectly
<DJones> s/if/is/
<Bashing-om> DJones: TJ- Will bless you .
<DJones> I was expecting to have to reinstall grub
<Bashing-om> Yeah, that has been my general expectation aslo . UEFI is a great thing. We just have to learn the hows. huh .
<DJones> But seems like once grub is installed, it actually works well with multiboot systems, Win 10 update just modified its own boot system
<DJones> Seems like grub 2 is actually designed to work with grub at a base level and then links to various other o/s boot systems, rather than the old grub
<TJ-> DJones: the beauty of UEFI is that the OS boot-loader is only involved for its own OS, no others, so there is no need for the boot-strap code to be replacing each others' bits
<DJones> TJ-: Thats good to know, I was expecting a complete mess, but was pleasantly surprised
<TJ-> DJones: UEFI has a dedicated FAT file-system, the EFI System Partition, and each OS/bootloader installs its own bootloader files there in separate paths, then adds a menu entry to the UEFI boot manager's menu which is stored in non-voltile RAM on the mobo
<DJones> For me, it feels as though Grub has taken over uefi and then points to the various bootloaders
<DJones> Which I won't complain about, the bootloader should be independent of the os
<TJ-> No, the firmware's boot menu should have entries for each OS. If GRUB adds other OSes, it'll simply ask the UEFI services to boot those
<DJones> Right, my laptop just goes straight to Grub, without any suggestion of a firmware entry
<TJ-> UEFI boot menu stores a 'default' entry, so that's what  is happening. If at boot-time you press the firmware's manual boot option key, you'll see the firmware's view of the boot menu entries
<DJones> I'm not worried how it works, just pleased that it works how I'd prefer it
<DJones> Ah right
<BluesKaj> I regret wiping the UEFI boot partition and GPT table for dos after I eceived my lenovo laptop, but 8.1 wasn't my cuppa tea i thought I' just get rid of all MS "junk" and install W7 and Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> at the time I saw UEFI as an obstacle Linux
<BluesKaj> to
<DJones> I managed to modify Win 8.1 to look like win 7
<DJones> So wasn't bothered by its different looks for the hour a month I might have booted it up
<BluesKaj> well , I have W10 and Kubuntu 15.10 on it now, I let W7 auto upgrade
<BluesKaj> yeah I just keep W10 around to keep up with my MS user friends
<DJones> Heh, a pox upon you having MS user friends
<DJones> I only have it for preparing powerpoint/publisher files for Church
<BluesKaj> not much I can do they're not real computer savvy types
<BluesKaj> one drank the MS kool-ade , took the MS certification course
<DJones> I remember the days when all my friends used MSN, now they all use Gtalk/snapchat/skype etc
<BluesKaj> got an IT job  that paid him peanuts until he finally got a half decent paying job in th elocal pulp & paper rmill
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-12-06
<daftykins> Bashing-om: morning o/
<daftykins> brb
<Bashing-om> daftykins: o/ .. been kinda slow ,,, and missing ya .
<daftykins> :D
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<daftykins> mornin' o/
<lotuspsychje> hey daftykins :p
<lotuspsychje> all ok?
<daftykins> yip all good here thanks, just kicking back and gaming after an early morning :) yourself?
<lotuspsychje> fine here, drinks n bites yesterday :p so it will be lazy sunday
<daftykins> :D
<OerHeks> meurning
<lotuspsychje> bbl :p
<daftykins> OerHeks: morning sir o/
<OerHeks> easy sunday morning :-)
<daftykins> ^_^
<OerHeks> cfhowlett is here to the rescue!
<OerHeks> :-D
<cfhowlett> oh, hell, what did I just walk into?
<OerHeks> oh nothing, we were just 1 person short
<daftykins> ^_^
<daftykins> one of us... one of us...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<daftykins> heya \o
<daftykins> how's lordievader today?
<lordievader> Doing okay.
<lordievader> How are you?
<daftykins> mm all good here thanks
<daftykins> should be having a visit from the person i got that cheap laptop and 27" screen for today :O
<lordievader> What kind of 27" screen?
<daftykins> a HannsG with an IPS panel and 2560x1440 res
<lordievader> That is a lovely screen resolution, lots of screen estate :)
<cfhowlett> I played with a 27 incher down at my coffee shop.  WAY cool!
<cfhowlett> *phrasing!*
<daftykins> :)
<OerHeks> he walked off the screen ?
<daftykins> =[
<lotuspsychje> received an old p3, so im gonna put lubuntu on it
<lotuspsychje> meurning OerHeks
<daftykins> ouch!
<daftykins> how bad's the RAM? :)
<lotuspsychje> 512 xp default box
<lotuspsychje> lubuntu and sell the the box :p
<lotuspsychje> its gonna be lil low specs for unity
<lordievader> Why? Just why?
<lotuspsychje> why what lordievader and good morning :p
<lordievader> Why spend time on an old p3...
<daftykins> i'm afraid i'd say that selling that as usable is just wrong :(
<lotuspsychje> i get it for free
<lotuspsychje> free hardware needs ubuntu :p
<daftykins> not even lubuntu can bring that kind of museum piece back :>
<lotuspsychje> loool
<lotuspsychje> how about a lubuntu kids mess box :p
<lordievader> That is child abuse...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ..or early linux learning :p
<lordievader> Then they'll think Linux is slow...
<lotuspsychje> better then a bloody ipad
<lotuspsychje> ill make it fast youl see
<lordievader> A 'bloody' ipad is so much faster...
<lotuspsychje> but blurs the childs mind
<lotuspsychje> linux is creative :p
<lotuspsychje> morning cfhowlett
<lotuspsychje> hi SeriouslyLaugh
<SeriouslyLaugh> hey lotuspsychje
<OerHeks> Lotus, 2nd hand shops here refuse sinle core pc's, crt monitors and printers.. why do youwant to revive that p3?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: im not a shop yet
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: i think all hardware should be revived
<lotuspsychje> why throw away when it still works?
<OerHeks> meh, .. untill fire breaks out :-(
<OerHeks> i would not run such old hardware in my house.
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Because it is terrible?
<lordievader> Not to mention power hungry/
<lordievader> ?
<OerHeks> hop on your bicycle and grab some hardware here
<lotuspsychje> i dont throw away working stuff, even if its teriible
<lotuspsychje> im not gonna use it myself
<lotuspsychje> just refresh and give it another purpose
<lotuspsychje> for all the boxes i installed, i had 1 old compaq that doesnt liked lubuntu and xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> so i leaved xp on it
<lordievader> Ugh, XP.
<cfhowlett> still in use ...
<SeriouslyLaugh> bonjour
<Casper-> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> fr | Casper-
<lotuspsychje> !fr
<ubot5> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<SeriouslyLaugh> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubot5> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<OerHeks> !bonbon | lotuspsychje
<SeriouslyLaugh> a for effort
<lotuspsychje> lol
<SeriouslyLaugh> i'm very hung over and i hate it.
<Casper-> SeriouslyLaugh: drink water for ur hangover,  or next time chug water b4 u go to sleep
<SeriouslyLaugh> yeah i even thought of that as i was drinking yesterday. "i should stay hydrated"
<SeriouslyLaugh> best laid plans
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks, lordievader you guys are just so jaleous: http://oi68.tinypic.com/5mn8cz.jpg of my turbo hardware :p
<lordievader> Wow O.o
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OerHeks> you better start a computer museum
<lotuspsychje> hahaha
<OerHeks> *hips*
<lotuspsychje> i think even daftykins drools now
<OerHeks> he will buy it.
<OerHeks> boat-anchor
<lotuspsychje> and it boots under 30 sec!
<daftykins> there seems to be some funny text on screen o0
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: its dutch
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: welcome to lubuntu...
<daftykins> i can't see any spaces XD
<lotuspsychje> its because the hardware blings so much
<lotuspsychje> too shiny for eyes :p
<lotus|PIII> =p
<daftykins> l...o...t...u...s... its... slow...
<lotus|PIII> lol
<lotus|PIII> lets check some system specs here
<OerHeks> press power, come back 2 hrs later ..
<lotus|PIII> lolz
<OerHeks> just joking, have fun with it, lotus|PIII
<lotus|PIII> hey ioria
<ioria> hi Lotus.... what is |PIII  :þ
<OerHeks> i am off, on my bicycle with drabber to my mum, sunday dinner.
<lotus|PIII> ioria, my new old free hardware box pentium 3
<ioria> wow....
<lotus|PIII> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13745854/
<lotus|PIII> specs :p
<ioria> lotus|PIII, ram ?
<lotus|PIII> lets c
<daftykins> OerHeks: safe cycle o/
<lotus|PIII> 512ram
<ioria> wowwwwwwwwwwwwww
<lotus|PIII> lol
<ioria> lotus|PIII, i'm running an ubuntu server with a pentium M with 215 mb - (hp nc 6000)
<lotus|PIII> nice nice
<ioria> lotus|PIII, with lxde and you can't believe how good youtube videos  play
<lotus|PIII> ofcourse i just refuse to throw away hardware that works
<ioria> it can be useful for experiments .... :þ
<lotus|PIII> yeah
<ioria> lotus|PIII, today if it'll be possible, i'd like to compile and install the Amd driver for its card
<daftykins> my system like that is quad core ;)
<ioria> :þ.... yeah
<ioria> beefy
<lotus|PIII> ok shutdown here
<lotus|PIII> later
<ioria> bye
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daftykins> o/
<daftykins> they PM you for help, you say don't do that it's rude... then immediately reply again in PM o0
 * lordievader misses backstory...
<daftykins> just that they reply with "sorry" still in a PM :D
<BluesKaj> they don't want to apologize in the chat i reckon
<daftykins> oh lawd motaka is back
<BluesKaj> daftykins, he's already chosen his target and it's not you...yet :-)
<daftykins> nah, he knows i won't take any of his bs games ^_^
<BluesKaj> TJ was helping some iirc
<daftykins> yeah, motaka goes around everyone when he/she doesn't get their hand held sufficiently :D
<daftykins> i suggested an ISO hash last, never did see that get done
<pauljw> hi everyone
<daftykins> heya o/
<daftykins> ooh two more to rejoin the party! excellent :>
<pauljw> :)
<Bashing-om> strap in tight for a wild ride ?
<daftykins> hahaha
<Bashing-om> Guys, I see that motaka2 Is back on .. have to admire his persistence to get that perfect systrem .
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> yeah and managed to hit a bug with nvidia turbocache cards on 14.04 it seems!
<daftykins> that kit is just too old
<Bashing-om> old hardware is a concern to me also . So far so good, just hope I can keep this ole box alive in 16.04 .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, how old ?
<daftykins> seems to me you have to run middle of the road to get by in Linux land :) you see these folk come in with the latest hardware and so many things don't work
<BluesKaj> running 16.04 here on HP amd64 5200+ dualcore cpu. with GT218 Nvidia card and 6Gb RAM on Samsung EVO 859 256Gb SSD, and it runs fine except for the systemd boot delay bug
<daftykins> oh what's that bug about?
<BluesKaj> correction EVO 850
<BluesKaj> daftykins, take 90secs to search for drives while booting
<daftykins> ouch!
<BluesKaj> apparently it also affects ubuntu, not just kubuntu with plasma5
<BluesKaj> i was told it was a plasma problem , but now that I haver the boot list enabled I don't see any plasma related delay there
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: I too run an old dual core Athlon mainboard from 2007, so far 15.04 ubuntu performs well. Hope the same can be said for 16.04 systemd in a minimal install situation .
<BluesKaj> yeah Bashing-om my system is from 2008, so not much difference
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: I really like my box .. but an 8 core Athlon sure would be nice !
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, well, super fast is ok, but I have patience, and I'm cheap :-)
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Uh Huh .. on cheap .. I do not game .. so an old ATI $15 graphics card fits my needs .. What works is 'good nuff' .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, being retired makes one appreciate old stuff that still works and doesn't cost money
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: I also .. retired on a fixed income .. and ... well I like it that-a-way ! 1st time in my life I get to expend as much time as I want to learn an operating system .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, exactly! :-)
<Bashing-om> when it is all said and done .. my overwhelming choise - after messing about a lot - is ubuntu as my operating system of choice .
<BluesKaj> this old pc is mostly used as a media center pc. I'm a kde guy since 2005 and kubuntu is my OS of choice , alth I do dabble in other OSs from time to time on a pe=rtition i have set aside for experimental stuff
<BluesKaj> partition even
<BluesKaj> tried fedora 23 the other day, but it doesn't like my gpu much, so the "hat" loses
<OerHeks>  /clear
<OerHeks> did i miss something?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, to do with?
<daftykins> must be the foreign distro speak :D
<OerHeks> just joking, my dear BluesKaj
<OerHeks> :-D
<OerHeks> i am so happy, it rained during the way home
<BluesKaj> ok OerHeks humour doesn't come thru in plain text very well :-)
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, did you sing in the rain?
<OerHeks> Yea, and Drabber barked with me
<TJ-> What do we recommend for a lightweight desktop for lower power CPUs
<BluesKaj> hey TJ- , xfce maybe, I hear it's very light and usable
<TJ-> for some reason I had it in my head its usually lubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> I would try Xubuntu too, much nicer than lubuntu
<TJ-> I was messing about with an 16.04 install, and noticed that lubuntu-desktop wants to pull in things like libunity, and at least 1 scope, plus loads of gnome. Totalled 1GB and 700+ packages with --no-install-recommends. I hate to think what it'd be with the default recommends
<BluesKaj> what DE does lubuntu use?
<daftykins> yeah lubuntu is when you're desperate and don't mind your eyes being offended in the process ;)
<TJ-> LXDE
<daftykins> LXDE afaiui
<TJ-> For some reason I had it in my head the usual recommendation was lubuntu so I was confused when I compared it to the xubuntu-desktop
<OerHeks> or Openbox, if you don't mind the 3d sizzle
<TJ-> Thought I'd discovered some major bloat going on
<TJ-> I was messing about with a debootstrap 16.04 install earlier, very bare-bones, and got very annoyed and sensitive when I found that cryptsetup now *depends* on plymouth, which pulls in all the graphical boot splash 'crap'
<daftykins> :S
<TJ-> I actually went so far as to edit the apt package list, and then the dpkg status file, to change that from a Depends to a Recommends, so I could avoid it, but it made me hyper-sensitve about this dependency/recommends creep
<TJ-> I'm going to file that as a bug against cryptsetup, but I doubt it'll be accepted
<daftykins> worth a go :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Have you given consideration to xfce ? Light and very configurable : https://wiki.xfce.org/ .
<TJ-> Looks like its been that way since at least 14.04
<BluesKaj> that's sort of how I feel about the kde-pim and associated packages , all kinds of stuff I'll never use, but if aI remove any of it, except for kmail and kontact, I dump the whole desktop
<TJ-> Bashing-om: yes, that's where I headed. I just had Lubuntu in my head as the more lightweight for some reason, which confused me
<TJ-> BluesKaj: it's annoying when it's a dependency, not just a recommends, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, dependencies galore TJ-
<TJ-> BluesKaj: maybe we need to simply create alternative 'virtual' desktop packages with our preferred Depends/Recommends, and put them in a PPA?
<TJ-> how about blueskaj-desktop ?
<TJ-> apt-get install blueskaj-desktop --no-install-recommends :)
<BluesKaj> TJ-, thatsounds great , but I haven't the skills to do it myself ;P
<BluesKaj> :-)
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I think I'll write a script to do it; creating a virtual package (basically just a debian/control text-file with the preferred "Depends: ..." and "Recommends: "
<BluesKaj> if you could accomplish that , alot of kde users would love you for it , noakonadi server, baloo file indexser/search etct etc\
<BluesKaj> evebn if I purge ceratin pulseaudio libs ...goodbye kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> scuse my spelling , think the allergy meds are kicking in
<TJ-> I've been working on some neat packaging tricks which achieve what snappy is doing without throwing out the standard .deb package system, and one of those things is providing a way for users's to personalise their packages to a particular system or class of systems (think kernel's built for specific hardware with no never-required modules, and the always-required modules in the vmlinuz image) and
<TJ-> libraries built for the particular CPU capabilites rather than lowest-common-denomintator
<TJ-> I agree, there's no longer enough granularity for users, it's becoming all-or-nothing
<TJ-> I'm also working on adding binary diff updates into .debs which'll allow much smaller/faster downloads, and still be compatible with apt/dpkg that don't understand the bindiff additions
<daftykins> time to scoot for now, catch you later, team! o/
<TJ-> same here! din-dins
<pauljw> later
<TJ-> testing
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Water is fine, and we have your back / Is that good nuff for testing ?
<TJ-> haha thanks yes. I'm on a remote ssh session using Enlightment/Eterm from the test PC, and the background/terminal emulator are making it hard to read the display
<TJ-> oh that's better: toggle transparency off :)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Ho kay .. change the background color ? my exterm changed to black - alias xterm='xterm -rv' - in my .bashrc file .
<TJ-> ETerm (the E17 terminal emulator) sets a fancy theme; I just had to toggle the transparency in the Background menu
<Bashing-om> ^ Yeah was not to show Gramps how to suck eggs .
<TJ-> So far got a nice minimal GUI install, although I had to cut plymouth out of the lightdm package dependencies again, like with cryptsetup - that's really getting annoying now :)
<TJ-> funniest part so far was finding the mouse was sticky ... literally, my fingers were sticking to the buttons! Had to deploy the IPA to clean some kind of glue substance away
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Personaly, I would rather see the boot messages as a pretty color while waiting to boot up .
<TJ-> I prefer to see what the kernel and init are up to; very useful to know what to expect so when things go wrong they're easy to recognise instinctively
<TJ-> same with reading the log files... read them when everything is working well, that way you'll spot clues when problems occur
<Bashing-om> Uh huh, guilty ,, can think of nothing to tweak or do .. read a log file !
<OerHeks> DONT !! dont sudo apt-get install phlipple , it is a nasty addictive 3d puzzle game
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Does phlipple intrude on responding on irc ?
<OerHeks> no, there is no time involved
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: I may have to test ! Size: 35918 , fairly heavy on the graphics ?
<OerHeks> no, i think it should be portable to ubuntu phone too.
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: K; IF I do this, will you volunteer to save my sanity ?
<OerHeks> i am sure you would not be the same :-D
<OerHeks> meh, just a funny game you should see :-)
<OerHeks> it gives a sense of space and movement and logic
<Bashing-om> LOL, I just may as Solitair is getting old .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-05
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> hey lotuspsychje .. slow one on the channel :(
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> looks like the kiddies are at it again / spamming with PMs .
<dax> yup
<dax> huge pain in the ass
<dax> i hate botnets
<lotuspsychje> yeah nothing much you can do against them, if their dedicated
<dax> they are. and yep.
<dax> it's a mess, and it's been going on for long enough that i stopped taking user reports for k-lines and started just recommending blocking PMs from unidentified users
<lotuspsychje> the only counter for a botnet is to find simultaneous ports on the attackers ip's and hack them back through the exploit they are rooted with
<lotuspsychje> and maybe youl find the botnet itself
<lotuspsychje> ~schweinsb@49.228.42.187 is pm spam
 * lotuspsychje is nmapping one
<lotuspsychje> dax: i found a similar pattern on them, i hope you use it somehow
<dax> i'm only killing stuff that PMs me right now, user reports were a bit overwhelming
<dax> and i'm not sober so...
<lotuspsychje> 21/tcp closed ftp
<lotuspsychje> 22/tcp open   ssh      Dropbear sshd 2013.62 (protocol 2.0)
<lotuspsychje> 23/tcp open   telnet
<lotuspsychje> 80/tcp open   ssl/http
<lotuspsychje> Service Info: OS: Linux; CPE: cpe:/o:linux:linux_kernel
<lotuspsychje> they all have these services
<jacky> I wonder if rolling IRC passphrases would help here
<ducasse> good morning/evening all
<OerHeks> hello there, ducasse
<ducasse> hiya OerHeks - how are you?
<OerHeks> i got the monday-blues
<OerHeks> dog's don't want to go out for a walk, too cold they claim
<ducasse> poor dogs. my cat was in a real hurry to go out this morning, it's pretty mild here today.
<ducasse> don't know what the hurry was, she's just sitting on the outside.
<OerHeks> Silly cat & dogs :-D
<ducasse> they are good company, though :)
<OerHeks> LoLz @ Ben64 , lenswipee is our house-troll
<Ben64> :)
<OerHeks> he is using ubuntu longer than me..
<Ben64> wanna see something funny?
<Ben64> http://pastebin.com/GtDjxGSw
<Ben64> omg, banned from debian now too
<OerHeks> i hope the ban from ikonia is still in place
<OerHeks> in #ubuntu *
<Ben64> i think so
<ducasse> he got banned? :) i must have missed that.
<ObrienDave> did lenswipee get banned?
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> ubuntu debian and linux now
<ObrienDave> \o/ glorious day!
<Ben64> check my pastebin above
<OerHeks> Now that oerheks must be next!
<Ben64> i got scolded for calling him an idiot last night, then tonight the same op confirmed idiocy
<ObrienDave> funny how that works :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Bashing-om> Back on ,, we get the spammer from @12 hours past taken care of ?
<nicomachus> Bashing-om: I guess so. I've been umode +R though, so I stopped getting them after that
<Bashing-om> nicomachus: So far no spamming this session ! .. I too considered the +R thingy .. but was curious -- in the end I got disgusted with closing windows constantly and closed up shop .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-06
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> any progress in the botnet spam?
<dax> apparently has gone down a bit
<dax> i've gotten nothing in hours, so I suspect they're filtering on cloak or something now. others have gotten stuff recently but the quantity's a lot lower
<lotuspsychje> !info sl
<ubot5> sl (source: sl): Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-17build1 (xenial), package size 23 kB, installed size 78 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-terminal-train/
<lotuspsychje> that train knows the numbers of lan to use?
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys breakfast
<ducasse> hi all
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ducasse> hi lordievader - everything good?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse, got coffee. Guess life is good ;)
<lordievader> How are things there?
<ducasse> good thanks :) got my tea and fed the cat, soon time for breakfast :)
<lordievader> :)
<madprops> when do you see ubuntu being the best os?
<nacc> madprops: i feel like that is sort of a nonsensical question / trolling.
<nacc> madprops: what would define "best"?
<lordievader> That is a very personal question indeed.
<lordievader> Ubuntu has strenghts and weaknesses, like any OS.
<madprops> to me it would be the best when i can have a more comfortable environment than on windows
<nacc> that makes no sense
<nacc> that just makes it better than windows for you
<madprops> well right now the best os for me is windows
<madprops> because i can run all the software i want
<nacc> right, so your question is "when will ubuntu be the best os for me" (as asked by you).
<nacc> madprops: and the answer to that is, whenever you want...
<madprops> well isn't software support a big part of a desktop's os effectiveness?
<madprops> unity is going great
<madprops> i like that
<madprops> showing big advancements
<madprops> but for example
<nacc> also 'comfortable environment' seems highly subjective
<madprops> i have a very costumized windows environment with lots of hotkeys and stuff
<madprops> for example i use sharex a lot
<madprops> and ive done my research searchiung for a linux alt
<madprops> and there just isn't
<madprops> plus i use fl studio, and i can just wine it
<madprops> using wine is just nasty
<madprops> not to mention video games
<nacc> madprops: i don't feel like i have the time to even begin
<nacc> more important things to do, sorry
<madprops> welp
<nacc> madprops: the answer to the question is "when it is", afaict. You can either help get to that point, or not.
<wafflejock> madprops, you may want to check out Hydrogen, and Ardour for doing audio in linux if you dig into JACK audio there's a lot you can do with effects and piping audio data through lots of digital filtering but takes some time to learn the ins and outs
<madprops> i think there's no vst support
<madprops> and i read jack's a mess
<madprops> but yeah im sure things can be done
<madprops> i played with lmms a bit
<madprops> and audacity, and mixxx
<wafflejock> madprops, post here says lmms supports vst plugins but haven't used it enough or recently enough to tell yah and the post is old https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124227
<wafflejock> madprops, my experience with JACK was mixed, was a pain to understand at all in the first place or get running at first but it's really not that terrible and once you have it running and understand the inputs and outputs (something like patchage is helpful) I didn't have problems
<wafflejock> I don't do audio production or anything either though it was just dabbling with some midi keyboard that was given to me, but there are usually some decent alternatives that end up being a better experience than wine
<wafflejock> games wise it's better than it used to be with Steam but not going to be a lot of big game companies dumping money into proper linux games without a big market to buy said games, sort of chicken and egg with gaming
<madprops> wafflejock, apparently it supports them, but with wine, and i don't know if that could affect the latency or quality somehow. But yeah im def considering ubuntu was my main future os
<madprops> i understand that a lot of what would take linux to become better is people actually using it
<madprops> and of course contributing
<madprops> as my main*
<madprops> and it's just good, unity is certainly high quality right now. still getting some problems popping but that's expected, it could get better
<wafflejock> madprops, yeah personally I like to run it as my development environment because I use the same thing on cloud services for deploying things and don't have to deal with issues cause of slight variations in different versions of dependencies on different OSes
<madprops> yeah i wonder how much that could change with snaps
<madprops> which im still not 100% convinced it's actually better than a universal package system (that can get betteR)
<wafflejock> yeah I could use docker or other kinds of containers, snaps sound convenient in theory too but haven't toyed with enough of it to say if I trust it :)
<madprops> certainly giving developers control over their applications is great
<madprops> the publishing i mean
<wafflejock> yah
<madprops> but idk
<madprops> im gonna sleep
<madprops> gnight
<wafflejock> night
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ducasse> good morning, BluesKaj
<OerHeks> hi there BluesKaj
<OerHeks> & ducasse
<daftykins> \o
<BluesKaj> 'morning ducasse, OerHeks
<ducasse> BluesKaj: did you try xbian?
<BluesKaj> yes, ducasse i did, my rpi3 uses wifi , but there were no drivers availble
<ducasse> ah, bummer :( strange, i think i read on their page rpi3 was fully supported...
<BluesKaj> i used ethernet for a while to update and install a couple of video addons, but I already have Hodi on 2 machimes so a 3rd js a bit redundant...the Xbian image is the same for the repi2 and 3 so I wonder.....
<BluesKaj> Kodi
<BluesKaj> my plan is to setup the rpi3 in my den/office since the pc I was using there died a couple of yrs ago
<ducasse> with raspbian?
<BluesKaj> probly raspbian modified with Trinity DE
<ducasse> ah, right. i tried the ubuntu mate image on my rpi2, but it was pretty slow. rpi3 is probably better, though.
<daftykins> it's got a fair few more beans!
<daftykins> still toys though (:
<BluesKaj> I tried mate, didn't care for it much
<ducasse> i could not have used the rpi2 as my main machine, at least.
<BluesKaj> I transferred the root dir to 64G USB stick and used the micro sd card as the boot device, I'll probly do the same adain since the speed increased siignificantly vs the micro sd as the main device
<BluesKaj> adain=again
<ducasse> i'll have tu try that, running updates etc are painful on an sd card.
<ducasse> *to
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> o/ lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om hows the night been
<Bashing-om> slowed down .. was fairly active ... lull in the storm ?
<lotuspsychje> sitting back with a coffee first :p
<Bashing-om> 2 cups to get te cognitive juices flowing :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Good nite good folks - yall take care .
<lotuspsychje> morning OerHeks :p
<OerHeks> hey lotus :-)
<ducasse> hi all
<OerHeks>  i get spam, therefore i exist.
<OerHeks> heya ducasse :-D
<ducasse> good morning OerHeks - is the botnet back?
<OerHeks> No clue, i used /umode +R
<ducasse> just wondered, after your comment above :)
<OerHeks> Ben64 to the rescue \0/
<Ben64> i should have continued lurking
 * nacc too
<Ben64> i mean really?
<Ben64> <ultrav1olet> Ben64: there can be no exploits in /etc/apt unless you're terminally stupid
<Ben64> where does he think packages come from?
<nacc> yep, back to ignore the channel and doing useful stuff :)
<Ben64> yep, gotta watch agents of shield
<OerHeks> i was going to mention dist-upgrade, but then again ..
<Ben64> yeah me too OerHeks
<Ben64> seemed like a classic case of "doing it wrong"
<Ben64> hmm.. to help that rude guy or not...
 * Ben64 goes back to his show
<Ben64> <ultrav1olet> I've just synced my servers' /etc/apt to the official apt configuration and apt-get upgrade still does _not_ offer to update the kernel!
<Ben64> heh.
<Ben64> guess that 15 years of experience didn't include how to update
<Ben64> aw, nacc being helpful
<nacc> Ben64: but they have yet to respond to me directly :)
<Ben64> did now, with 0/2 of the information you requested
<Ben64> 1/2 now
<nacc> Ben64: :)
<Ben64> nacc: how does it work exactly in 16.04? i haven't heard about that yet
<Ben64> aw, i should have read more
<nacc> Ben64: i think they updated the wiki page now, that they've decided, let me see
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<nacc> Ben64: --^ more dtils
<nacc> *details
<Ben64> yeah checking that page, seems better
<nacc> Ben64: it makes the "which hwe is supported" discussion much much simpler
<nacc> as there is only one stack
<Ben64> makes a lot of sense
<nacc> the discussion internally has been pretty fun to read -- as there were other options bandied about that were going to be crazy and confusing still. Luckily they chose the sane route
<OerHeks> "I might write them a letter but ...I need managment to restart services"
<OerHeks> ♫ fixing ubuntu with kali-usb ♫ do da dee
<OerHeks> yay, ota14 http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-14-officially-released-with-revamped-unity-8-interface-fixes-510787.shtml
<BluesKaj-pi> hiyas all
<HsocietyPenetrat> Do someone have hacked a CMS in this room?
<HsocietyPenetrat> I need to know
<OerHeks> yes, where the password was empty :-D
<OerHeks> in some countries it is called hacking too.
<HsocietyPenetrat> do someone know a hacking tool that just find the right combination, without wordlist or hash.
<HsocietyPenetrat> How do people call a Password-Combination Finder?
<nacc> !hacking | HsocietyPenetrat
<ubot5> HsocietyPenetrat: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<nacc> err, nm, i thought there was a faq that we don't help you do illegal things
<HsocietyPenetrat> dude, i'm a pen tester, i am doing a test in order from my boss.
<HsocietyPenetrat> this task is find out how a program like this is called
<nacc> HsocietyPenetrat: you probably wanted #ubuntu then
<nacc> HsocietyPenetrat: this channel is not for support
<ducasse> HsocietyPenetrat: or ##security, more likely
<lordievader> A penntester who doesn't know how bruteforce tools are called? Impressive.
<ducasse> lordievader: even more concerning if his boss doesn't know :)
<lordievader> Not if his boss is not in that business ;)
<ducasse> good point :)
<OerHeks> i hope he did a check on empty password
<OerHeks> grinn
<ducasse> or "admin"
<OerHeks> ehm, true, i did use admin
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<OerHeks> brrr .. "load one simple webpage from our internal server"
<daftykins> o0
<ducasse> daftykins: this guy wants to keep using his gutsy install...
<OerHeks> such security breach could be facing the patriot-act in some countries :-P
<daftykins> extend a finger at random and set ignore, sir ;)
<OerHeks> "who helped you?" > ducasse OerHeks nicomachus
<OerHeks> oh boy
<nicomachus> whoa whoa whoa
<nicomachus> all I did was relay info about 32 bit chromium
<nicomachus> ....and tell him that nano is the default editor
<OerHeks> ha ha ha we see each other in jail
<nicomachus> I'm American tho. They can't get me under the Patriot Act.
<ducasse> OerHeks: we can start an ubuntu prison gang! ;)
<BluesKaj> you guys waorry too much  ;-)
<BluesKaj> worry even
<nicomachus> I never waorry
<BluesKaj> well, make fun of my typos , but you get my drift
<ducasse> i'm not really very worried about a us law, tbh.
<BluesKaj> Asange and Snowden certainly are , but they both have that missionary zeal that clouded their judgement, IMO
<daftykins> hmm what will be our prison song?
<nicomachus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPwgVna2nF8
<BluesKaj> we're in the jailhouse now
<daftykins> i'd much prefer - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqtAPge_bI
<daftykins> "we're on a mission... from Tux"
<ducasse> we can smuggle in usb sticks with live images
<OerHeks> 256 gb stick with a weekly mirror
<Bashing-om> Here ! Better late than never .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-08
<daftykins> welcome back!
<daftykins> any dramas delaying you?
<Bashing-om> not drama, really .... Just got a late start on the day and catching up a bit on winterization . It is going to turn cold here this night !
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> i was that way today, took a while to get goin', then i realised there was nothing to get goin' for!
<daftykins> free assassin's creed 3 on ubisoft's uplay right now, for any gamers
<Bashing-om> I get out of sorts when my IRC routine is disrupted :)
<daftykins> :D
<Ben64> winterization?
<daftykins> the coldening!
<Ben64> i don't understand
<daftykins> i suspect Bashing-om casts a spell of protection upon his abode :)
<Ben64> i'm in southern california
<Ben64> low of 42F tonight
<daftykins> i die at 24 deg C and up
<daftykins> gotta sleep, ta-ra \o
<Ben64> 24*9/5+32....
<Ben64> 75F ?
<daftykins> something around there
<Ben64> thats not hot
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Temp: 37°F (3°C) ~ Cond: Overcast ~ Humid: 65% ~ Wind: 5 mph (8 km/h) ~ Time: 18:15
<daftykins> 'tis for me
<Ben64> 75 is slightly warmer than room temp
<daftykins> maybe for a room over there
<Ben64> heh
<daftykins> but yeah i visited a friend in Houston where it was 34 but 'feels like 41' uuuuugh
<daftykins> i barely survived
<Ben64> houston is terrible
<lotuspsychje> good morning guys
<lotuspsychje> quick jumpin before work
<Bashing-om> coffee ! 1st .. that cognitive fluid :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah and a pslice of bread n cheese
<Bashing-om> makes the coffee so much the better .
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one guys, working day here
<Bashing-om> Welp . that time again :
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader, how are you today?
<lordievader> Doing okay here, got coffee at my side.
<lordievader> How are you?
<ducasse> good thanks. just drinking tea and waiting for activity :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> wb BluesKaj, how's life?
<BluesKaj> doing fine here, ducasse, and you?
<BluesKaj> we have about 15cm snow on the ground...winter has definitely settled in
<ducasse> i'm fine thanks, it's very much winter here too. yesterday people were encouraged not to drive here, as the ice made it too risky.
<OerHeks> please, send us snow \0/
<ducasse> give it a few weeks.
<OerHeks> a.t.a. 27 december please
<OerHeks> so the firecrackers get wet
<ducasse> only ground-level fireworks are allowed here now, that has reduced fires a lot
<\9> seasons are pretty screwed up over here
<\9> we went from summer to winter to autumn
<\9> by winter i mean we had first snow for like two weeks
<Bashing-om> Hey, hey ,, Here I be - up and runnning on that SSD . Up for an hour and no freezes .. let's see what the haps be as I continue !
<daftykins> :O!
<daftykins> fingers crossed :)
<daftykins> still running the new BIOS chip and graphics card?
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .! so far so good . Logs say there are no problems . BUT BUT I have the spinners disconnected .. and with them disconnected I get NO ata errors from the system ... hummmm >.. there is going to be a story here someway .
<daftykins> O_O
<daftykins> so it could be one mechanical was flaky?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Or the sata controller ??? .. have swapped out drives a couple of times and moved them around.. and what I should do is install these drives in another box .. see how those old drives then look; that I "suspect" as having issues .
<daftykins> that's true
<Bashing-om> If when I am sure this system is stable as is ... I reconnect the spinners .. wekk I do think the next thing is to fire up another box and install the spinners in that alternate system and "see" then . That however is a long range forcast :)
<daftykins> hehe
<daftykins> or hook them up now one by one and do some file operations whilst watching the logs
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Yep ! ^ great thought ! .. I gonna run as is for a spell or so .. Make sure the system is no longer freezing . Last go araound took a few hours to freeze up - with no indications from the logs as to why .
<daftykins> oof that's annoying
<Bashing-om> daftykins: In systemd .. is there a better way to see what is current then tailing /var/log/syslog ?
<daftykins> i still don't have a clue with it i'm afraid, not running any 16.04's anywhere
<OerHeks> journalctl > journalctl --since=today > journalctl -b -0 shows messages from the current boot > journalctl -b -1 from the previous boot
<daftykins> :o
<daftykins> that must mean +1 is from your future boot ;)
<OerHeks> no, journalctl -b 0 iirc
<OerHeks> and tomorrow journalctl -b 0-
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: K ! Leeme see what journalctl releates realtime. // what I am looking for is current events .. as generally when this system - in the past freezes - there is nothing in the logs .
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-09
<ubuntu445> I used firefox webchat to get on....none of the irc programs work
<ubuntu445> what happened to ubuntu?  Why is it so crappy now?
<ubuntu445> and libreoffice froze...firefox often freezes...
<Bashing-om> ubuntu445: User error ? I have a fresh install of 16.04 and installed irssi as the IRC client .. no problem !
<daftykins> ubuntu445: this is not a support channel
<ubuntu445> not asking for support
<ubuntu445> user error?  c'mon
<ubuntu445> irssi?
<daftykins> it's not for trolling either
<ubuntu445> I'm using xubuntu
<ubuntu445> and I have ubuntu gnome installed
<daftykins> sounds like you're very confused :)
<ubuntu445> xubuntu has XChat-GNOME pre-installed
<ubuntu445> this is a discussion about Ubuntu...how awful it is
<ubuntu445> maybe it's just 16.04 that is so horrible
<Bashing-om> ubuntu445: As litterally millions are using this system with no issues - now what does that say about you ? Now if you do have an issue, then by all means get support in '#ubuntu if you want to use this OS .
<daftykins> goodbye troll
<ubuntu445> lots of people stop using it too
<ubuntu445> probably millions
<ubuntu445> you spelled literally wrong, too
<ubuntu445> at least, I can spell
<daftykins> at least we know how to use an OS :)
<\9> ubuntu445: [citation needed]
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<linearain> hi
<lotuspsychje> morning linearain
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Good news ,,,, I up on that SSD ! so far 10 hours and NO freezes !
<lotuspsychje> wow, what fixxed it Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well . I still have ny fingers crossed .. as the spinner are still disconnected . But maybe a bios thing (?) . Booting up with only the SSD installed and there are no ATA errors presently .
<Bashing-om> spinners.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: i recall problems on systems with a new ssd + a 1TB spinner, that dindt wanna boot right with the spinner
<linearain> what games u play on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> solution was also get rid of the spinner
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Well .. could be ,, I gonna make sure the system is stable now on the SSD and one-at-a-time , tailing syslog; connect the spinners and see then what happens .
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: what kinf of spinner brand and size?
<lotuspsychje> kind
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: The be WD 500 gigs drives .
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: What I did this time was drain cmos, and on the board re-pin the bios cmos to reset to defaults, disconnected the spinners. Fire up the box,  set bios to " optimized " defaults and make sure then all bios was as I wanted . Surprise surprise. system booted - NO errors - and has been solid . What few errors I have observed are no biggies and there are bug reports on them already .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nice mate
<lotuspsychje> morning everythingD
<everythingD> Good evening lotuspsychje
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: You can imagine how great I feel.  Been a long hard fight to get to this point .
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah i can imagine my friend
<lotuspsychje> morning KingsQuest
<KingsQuest> mornnig lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys paintjob in new house today
<ducasse> morning all
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ducasse> EriC^^ has the patience of a saint :)
<EriC^^> i've gotten that before
<EriC^^> not really though
<EriC^^> we're all saints and devils at the same time
<ducasse> 'ubuntu testing day - unity 8' in a few minutes, if anyone is interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGsA55RvqLI
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Update: Up and running xubuntu desktop on that SSD (yesterday) - with the spinners dis-connected I do not experience the ATA errors and Bios seems happy . Pending is to watch the syslog file as I re-connect the spinners .
<nicomachus> EriC^^: what's the source?
<nicomachus> public tracker?
<EriC^^> http://johnovergeld.nl/?b8c2acd7ed28df64ef4a84444eb02c8c=8cd29154f10e8d2
<nicomachus> direct download link. :|
<EriC^^> i thought that was it?
<daftykins> tut tut
<nicomachus> EriC^^: that link is a direct download of the .torrent file
<nicomachus> i don't want that. haha
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> what do you want?
 * EriC^^ torrent newbie
<EriC^^> evening daftykins good sir
<nicomachus> I was just curious if it was a well-known tracker like Kickass.cd or TPB
<daftykins> heya :)
<EriC^^> :)
<EriC^^> oh
<daftykins> oof dirty public sources :)
<EriC^^> i wanna download the movie a monster calls
<EriC^^> seems nice
<nicomachus> well all my private trackers seem to be getting shut down
<daftykins> heh :)
<daftykins> RIP what.cd
<nicomachus> :(
<daftykins> 12 and 14TB mechanical disks coming in the new year, my my
<nicomachus> oof
<nicomachus> that's large.
<daftykins> 250MB/sec sustained off of one, mmm
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Hey lotuspsychje - Good day to ya :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om all ok there
<Bashing-om> so far, smooth as a baby's bottom .
<lotuspsychje> great! im painting our new house
<Bashing-om> adjusting to what you are, and what you want to present ..now that will keep you occupied . Exercising the artistic side are you ?
<lotuspsychje> hehe yeah
<lotuspsychje> moving, working, painting surely keeps me busy
<Bashing-om> after I got into the move completion, I always enjoyed decorating the new domicile - and the challenge !
<lotuspsychje> yeah its big fun
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh .. and ya do it at your own pace .. make a mistake, well there is time to redo it .
<lotuspsychje> well im to the perfection hunter, more cosy the better
<Bashing-om> I like cozy !
<lotuspsychje> we also
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Maybe a bag of worms with juanonymous as it is 14.04.5 but kernel 3.13.0-32- . I do not know how that can happen . Bad grub ?
<lotuspsychje> weird isnt it?
<lotuspsychje> .5 is latest trusty right?
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> maybe just never rebooted?
<Bashing-om> Yeah . that is what caught my attention . might check ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' and ' ls -al /vmlinux* /initrd.img* ' . Get an idea of what might be going on here .
<ducasse> good morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse and bye :p
<lotuspsychje> working day
<ducasse> have a nice day lotus ::)
<Bashing-om> As much as I dislike leaving good company, I must .
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<myxo2> hi BluesKaj
<myxo2> 6 hours ago, everyone must've been asleep :D i know i was
<myxo2> fmask and dmask 'subtract' from mode bits right?
<myxo2> like fmask=0222 is equivalent to mode bits 555?
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-12-11
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> Aeeeiii. lotuspsychje is here .. a round of hot chocolate for the house .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> morning mate
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: that will fit the holidays
<Bashing-om> been a slow day .. guess Saturday and people have better (other ??) things to do than break their 'buntu .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> getting xmass gifts online
<Bashing-om> ya get yer painting started ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah its almost finished
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: big flat walls with levis paint and a big roller with an extandable stick is fast as rocket
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: It is all your fault . Wife says WE are going to paint the living and dinning rooms . Just rolls down hill .
<lotuspsychje> lolll
<lotuspsychje> make sure you buy levis, its fantastic to paint
<lotuspsychje> no dripping and big surfaces with little paint
<Bashing-om> Yeah, no substitute for good paint . One coat and done .
<lotuspsychje> yeps
<Bashing-om> Good nite. That's all folks !
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<lotuspsychje> did you buy your device yet
<lotuspsychje> morning baizon_ & dnssoul
<baizon_> hi lotuspsychje
<dnssoul> good morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey there :p
<ducasse> hi all
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys working day :p
<lotuspsychje> have a nice sunday
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<OerHeks> ducasse, help him posting this log, he is turning around and round
<ducasse> OerHeks: on it :)
<OerHeks> i suspect a faulty disk, ..
<ducasse> it could be literally anything at this point, i'm also curious about gpu/video driver...
<ducasse> OerHeks: this mitchel guy seems dangerous, has he been here before?
<OerHeks> I think so, cannot remember under what name
<ducasse> enough for me, good night all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-04
<lotuspsychje> morning guys
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje
<ducasse> rise and  shine! :)
<xangua> The mega moon?
<ducasse> there's an attention-seeking cat on my desk, very hard to type...
<xangua> I don't believe this is not the cat typing
<ducasse> bought her off with  some treats, usually works :)
<ducasse> last night she paid me back for food and shelter - killed a mouse! :)
<ducasse> dunno how it got it...
<xangua> Poor mouse :-(
<ducasse> of course, but it should have known better than to go  into a house with a cat
<xangua> They were told there were no cats in America https://youtu.be/2bC07e7PReM
<ducasse> hehe :) they must have been disappointed when they got there :)
<ducasse> i desperately want a savannah cat, but the one will have to do
<ducasse> i love them all, can't see a kitten without wanting to take it home :)
<xangua> All my cats/dogs have been from the street or the rejected ones
<ducasse> mine was rescued from a bad home where she was mistreated. the first few weeks here she was scared of everything, now she _loves_ getting visitors :)
<ducasse> when the doorbell rings she runs over to greet them :)
<ducasse> i'm still the only one who is allowed to hold her in certain ways or pet her belly, but she's improved a lot
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - sit down and have a cup!
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Good idea... but I have to get up to get a cup...
<ducasse> playing with rsync - quite a man page...
<ducasse> 'man rsync | wc -l' => 3818
<lordievader> Rsync is well explained 😉
<lordievader> Luckily, since there are a million options.
<ducasse> yep. i'm currently replacing my backup system, and decided on rsync. might need to combine it with something else to get all i want, but it's just sooo handy...
<ducasse> i considered switching back to backintime, but wanted something that doesn't require a gui
<lordievader> ducasse: You could look to dirvish, basically an rsync wrapper.
<lordievader> Quite a lovely system. Makes incremental backups with hardlinks. So every backup looks like a full backup.
<ducasse> nice, thanks for the tip.
<ducasse> that's what i liked about backinfime, it did the same thing. very easy to find what you're looking for if you want a certain generation of a file...
<ducasse> now i've been using attic for a while, but it's been abandoned and turned into borg-backup, which is not compatible. you couldn't directly browse the files, but it had a *lot* of great features other than that
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good thanks lordievader, and you ?
<lordievader> Doing good here 😄
 * BluesKaj nods
<ducasse> hi guys
<ducasse> all good, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse, yes, fine here, and you?
<ducasse> reading up on rEFInd atm, considering using it instead of systemd-boot
<BluesKaj> heh, I finally manager to rest my laptop back to UEFI/GPT after wiping it and using bios flashback/leqacy mode, which caused me some intermittent boot problems.
<BluesKaj> managed
<BluesKaj> and a few rescue modes which I got tired of trying to fix
<ducasse> my motherboard thankfully has a really good, standards-compliant uefi implementation, so i've never had any issues wuth it
<ducasse> probably the main reason i like uefi more than legacy mode
<BluesKaj> yeah now that I use  EFI, no more boot errors
<BluesKaj> this old desktop pc is a bios machine, so no probs
<ducasse> yay, upgraded bios on my desktop without problems!
<ducasse> would have been a bit of a crisis if i bricked it :)
<ducasse> only bad thing was that it reset all the bios settings, so i had to go through every single one of them again, trying to remember how they were set
<ducasse> probably missed on a few i have no real idea what they are about :)
<daftykins> hehe, shouldn't be much you need to touch
<daftykins> though when i forgot to disable CSM on mine the other day i no longer had visible POST logos on HDMI out until i sorted it
<daftykins> was it a windows only utility?
<daftykins> or smart enough to read a file from HDDs / flash drives
<ducasse> daftykins: kinda smart, actually - you copy the update to the esp, and it reads it from there. you could also put it on a usb stick and either flash it through the same menu in the bios, or plug it into a designated port at the back and hold a small button while booting.
<daftykins> o0
<ducasse> but there are a _ton_ of settings in this bios, many of whom are greek to me :)
<daftykins> i'm still adjusting to having modern kit with mouse driven fancy arty EFIs
<ducasse> i don't use the mouse, it just feels wrong
<daftykins> :) yeah doesn't help any
<daftykins> actually wheel scrolling can be handy for the lengthy pages
<ducasse> that's why we have pgup/pgdwn ;)
<daftykins> pff
<ducasse> i don3818't get the graphics eye candy, though. mine looks a lot like the interfaces they have at shows like csi :)
<ducasse> *don't
<daftykins> "they spent so long thinking 'could we?' that they didn't stop to think... 'should we?' "
<ducasse> hehe - good point :)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/gnome-boxes-install-linux-distros-directly
<ducasse> hiya lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse have a nice day?
<ducasse> good enough, quiet
<lotuspsychje> i finished early today :p
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: be thankful for small luxuries :)
<lotuspsychje> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/unity-stack-sru-for-ubuntu-16-04-help-verify/2420?_ga=2.6412850.103315258.1512409401-1057330909.1494009624
<lotuspsychje> that unity big update comming
<Bashing-om> Rainy Nonday here - good day to irc :)
<Bashing-om> Location: Heber Springs, AR ~ Cond: 61°F (16°C), Haze ~ Atmo: 88%, 4.0 mi (6.4 km), 29.92 in (1013 mb) ~ Wind: 8 mph (13 km/h), S, N/A°F (N/A°C) ~ Time: 11:55
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) Makes my start of the day ., Hoz main been ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: just joined also, calmness
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: word of the day " Do not panic, just proceed in  calm and orderly fashion .
<lotuspsychje> :p
<ducasse> Bashing-om: congrats, you have exactly 20°C more than here :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> Hey hey ducasse // We make it a good day .
<ducasse> Bashing-om: always a good day when you show up :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Well, I try :)
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubot5> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 (artful), package size 45051 kB, installed size 171510 kB
<lotuspsychje> https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/57.0.1/releasenotes/
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> good good, main just waking up a bit
<EriC^^> cool
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-05
<chris2> hi
<ducasse> good (too early!) morning, everyone
<Bashing-om> rebooting ... and I be back if all goes as expected.
<Bashing-om> And all as expected .. so I be back :)
<ducasse> Bashing-om: \o
<ducasse> all well with the reboot?
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Yepper .. but I just had to verify a procedure before I instructed to carry on .
<ducasse> relaxing on the sofa, listening ti tindersticks. considering if i should try to install freebsd on this laptop today...
<Bashing-om> I m fortunate ( or a glutton for punishment ) as learning ubuntu gives me all I want to do .
<ducasse> i kind of miss the bsd's, so i'd like at least one machine running some variety of them.
<ducasse> this one is nearly all intel gear, so should be a good candidate.
<Bashing-om> use the tools that you use the best :) // Me I have a preference for AMD . I have the thought they have to try harder .
<ducasse> i used to be a huge amd fan, now with ryzen etc i might become one again :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: But I must aver that Motorola sure nebt over backwards in it's day .
<Bashing-om> bent*
<ducasse> my fileserver is amd, has been ticking on for seven years without fault. about time to replace the mobo + cpu, though.
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Same .. this box is 2007 - sure want an 8 core ryzen system .. last another 10 years ??
<ducasse> i want a threadripper, to run containers and vms on :D
<ducasse> do i *need* one? of course not :)
<Bashing-om> I just want enough horse power to do what ever pops into my mind to do - for a while too :)
<Bashing-om> ducasse: The CPU I would like to have in the Ryzen line is only about one grand USD :)
<ducasse> my desktop is two years old now, but has okenty power for me. i7 4790K 4ghz, 32gb ram, 250 + 599gv samsung 850 evos
<ducasse> *500gb
<ducasse> *plenty
<ducasse> damn, this laptop keyboard!
<alkisg> Where are the biscuits? :D
<alkisg>  /o everyone :)
<Bashing-om> well ! It will do .. for sure . This ole dual core Athlon ( Abit board ) still flying .
<Bashing-om> alkisg: Top shelf .- right end .. behind the dough-nuts :)
<ducasse> alkisg: we're currently discussing the new amd systems, some look quite nice :)
<alkisg> I've had issues with AMDs in the past, so it's been a very long time since I recommended them... hope things are better now
<Bashing-om> ducasse: Was a big recall on the Ryzen chip set . Think they got most of the bugs worked out now .
<lotuspsychje> good morning alkisg ducasse Bashing-om EriC^^
<alkisg> Heya lotuspsychje
<ducasse> iknow the usb stuff on the first chipset was horribly broken, among other things, but i haven't heard anything but praise lately
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<ducasse> i'm no hardware guru, though
<ducasse> \o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: got an asus i cant enter in to format
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: F12 doesnt get me to boot usb
<EriC^^> try esc
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and bios options shows like a path to boot, but cant find usb there
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Good morning . ducasse serving up the coffee and biscuits :)
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: disable any fastboot stuff
<alkisg> I've seen Esc, F1, F2, F8, F10, F11 and F12 for boot menus/usb boots
<ducasse> every mfg uses something different
<lotuspsychje> there's an option to add boot option, but no usb i can choose
<lotuspsychje> shows only windows boot manager
<lotuspsychje> fastboot and launch csm are disabled
<ducasse> don't understand why they didn't standardize on something with uefi
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: which asus model
<lotuspsychje> when i choose 'add new boot option, i can set a path, or choose PCI(1F...)
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: copy the grub efi file to the windows' path
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: F552C asus notebook pc
<lotuspsychje> american megatrends 204 BIOS
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: apparently enabling csm should do the trick
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^> but i think you will be installing in legacy mode not uefi
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: which usb are you trying to boot?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: cant enable 'launch csm'
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: sandisk w10 stick works, used on other systems lately
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: did you disable secureboot
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> does it need a reboot for that?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<EriC^^> try enabling the admin password
<lotuspsychje> weird i can choose nothing like usb, cdrom
<alkisg> lotuspsychje: so with the stick connected, if you go to  system setup (not boot menu, the real firmware setup, F2 or what is it), you don't see it as a boot option?
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: you mean the blue screen uefi from windows?
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: it might be unable to boot from usb
<lotuspsychje> ESC worked as boot enter as EriC^^ said, but no usb there, just setup & windows boot manager
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: is windows installed on it?
<lotuspsychje> yes, buts its corrupted at boot blue screen after 3min
<lotuspsychje> hence the format need
<lotuspsychje> when i choose boot options, does nothing
<EriC^^> i would do ducasse 's trick, remove the hdd put grub.efi instead of efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi (after backing it up)
<ducasse> has it got an efi shell?
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah saw that option, launch efi shell from filesystem device?
<lotuspsychje> try that from bios?
<lotuspsychje> shellx64.efi
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> same blue screen as before, your device needs repair:
<lotuspsychje> enter to try again, F8 for boot options, esc for uefi firmware
<lotuspsychje> i think i need a path to usb to ad as boot option
<lotuspsychje> ahhh
<lotuspsychje> it worked!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: enable CSM did the trick, needed the reboot afterall
<lotuspsychje> now all boot options show at ESC
<lotuspsychje> yess :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: your bank account number? lol
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: pay him in ethereum :-P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: you accept bitcoins?
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader
<ducasse> all good today?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey ducasse lotuspsychje
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you guys?
<lotuspsychje> great here :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: maybe it just needed the disable secure boot?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: think csm did the trick
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: can i wipe all partitions at setup?
<lotuspsychje> wont vanish uefi stuff?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> well leave th efi partition if you want
<ducasse> i'm examining the wonders of rEFInd these days, a much better boot manager than the alternatives...
<EriC^^> but i think if windows 10 booted earlier then it could boot in uefi mode and install the uefi stuff again
<lotuspsychje> oh its 1 big 1TB hd
<lotuspsychje> installing :p
<lotuspsychje> god i what i hate uefi..
<lotuspsychje> hmmm an error occured to install on partition grrr
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Hardware error or software error type ??
<lotuspsychje> yeah seems like that hd isnt healthy enymore hmmz
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Did you check smart already?
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> ill try override with ubuntu later
<lotuspsychje> if that fails, hd out
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: That is the first place to check a drive's health.
<lotuspsychje> might explain the blue screen error
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: `sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX`
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: im in win setup, ill try live xenial in a bit
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu setup launched
<lotuspsychje> hi Ben64
<Bashing-om> Yall have fun with out me . gots to beddy bye \o
<lotuspsychje> nite nite Bashing-om
<Ben64> hi :(
<Ben64> my computer droze
<Ben64> froze too
<lotuspsychje> Ben64: what you doing mate?
<Ben64> hanging out before i have to go to bed
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu setup asked to continue in uefi mode
<lotuspsychje> now waiting for partition screen
<ducasse> one cool thing i found in rEFInd is the ability to launch things like efi binary partitioning tools
<ducasse> very handy
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu partition freeze here
<alkisg> efi binary partitioning tools? Like which one?
<lotuspsychje> lemme try with csm off
<ducasse> alkisg: seems it comes with one, haven't tested it yet
<alkisg> Ah, nice
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<ducasse> it also comes with rescue tools for apple hw, as it was originally developed as a mac boot manager
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu installing now bbl work guys
<lotuspsychje> tnx 4 the support
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<ducasse> how's it going?
<BluesKaj> fine here, ducasse, how about you?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: well, my doc wants me to go to the er :(
<BluesKaj> ducasse, sorry to hear that ...sounds serious
<ducasse> that's what we don't know - he said it _could_ potentially be serious enough that it couldn't wait until i can get to him
<BluesKaj> ok, suggest you tahe your Dr's advice then
<BluesKaj> yake
<BluesKaj> oops, I need an eye doctor
<BluesKaj> damn spellcheck never worked on this irc client
<BluesKaj> don't delay ducasse
<ducasse> i'm trying to organize transportation now...
<BluesKaj> good
<EriC^^> ducasse: hope you get better soon
<ducasse> thanks, EriC^^ - hopefully it's not that serious...
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<immu> hieee allll
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<BluesKaj> !boo
<BluesKaj> I expected !hoo
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-06
<Bashing-om> That's all folks
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning, everyone!
<alkisg> Good morning ducasse, hi all
<ducasse> hi alkisg, any traffic in #u yet?
<alkisg> Nah, people are still sleeping :D
<ducasse> strictly speaking, so am i ;)
<ducasse> just logging on out of old habit - don't expect me to make much sense forr another ~30 minutes :)
 * alkisg made a nice coffee to take at work... and forgot it at home :/
<alkisg> Oh well coffee shops need to make a living too :)
<ducasse> i don't drink coffee, so i just bought a capsule-based machine for when i have guests. it also makes good hot chocolate and chai latte :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg ducasse lordievader
<alkisg>  /o lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> that 1TB from yesterday is dead
<lotuspsychje> nautilus doesnt popup on it externally
<lotuspsychje> https://hastebin.com/duwegahuki.sql
<lotuspsychje> 13000 bad sectors on smart
<lotuspsychje> just weird disk tools says drive is ok lol
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> O.o 13000
<lotuspsychje> perhaps disk tool doesnt know when its dead or not
<lordievader> Even a few bad sectors is bad... but 13000. Wow.
<lotuspsychje> its a large drive also lordievader
<lordievader> No wonder it failed with almost each read/write.
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> weird brand HGST
<lordievader> Bad sectors are a sign of a dying drive.
<lotuspsychje> so it seems :p
<lordievader> One usually leads to more. If you see one you should move the important data.
<lordievader> HGST is a good brand. It used to by Hitachi.
<lotuspsychje> plugged in another drive and ubuntu installed fine, in uefi mode
<lordievader> Now owned by Western Digital.
<lotuspsychje> now waiting for the customer choose what he does..
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje + lordievader
<ducasse> i bought only hgst disks for years, they were usually among the very best
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> hey
<lordievader> How are you?
<lotuspsychje> i always used seagates
<lordievader> ducasse: They are, there is this hosting company which publishes their hard drive failure rates.
<lordievader> Seagate is worst to HGST being the best.
<lotuspsychje> well cant say, never used hgst myself
<ducasse> lordievader: a bit confused after last nights er visit, but i'll be ok
<lotuspsychje> and never had a seagate fail either
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: yeah, stay away from seagates
<lordievader> ducasse: Last nights visit?
<lordievader> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-reliability-stats-q1-2016/
<ducasse> lordievader: yup, my usual doc ordered me to go to the er, but they didn't do much
<lordievader> Bit older but has a nice graph of brand / failure.
<lordievader> ducasse: What is going on?
<lotuspsychje> nice link
<ducasse> lordievader: loooong story, started with both my legs needing surgery. now seems to be compounded by some kind of kidney problem.. so what's going on? getting older ;)
<lordievader> That sucks :(
<ducasse> going to call my doc today and plead for some _real_ pain meds, the guy at the er just said to take more than the recommended max dose of paracetamol. to someone with a suspected kidney problem...
<ducasse> doesn't sound smart to me, at least.
<lotuspsychje> https://liliputing.com/2017/12/dell-also-sells-laptops-intel-management-engine-disabled.html
<ducasse> \o/
<ducasse> screw the me!
<lotuspsychje> https://thishosting.rocks/ubuntu-18-04-new-features-release-date/
<lotuspsychje> !32bit
<lotuspsychje> !architecture
<lotuspsychje> <lotuspsychje> !32bit is Ubuntu has dropped 32bit iso images from 17.10 and higher, 64bit iso's are availabe at http://www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<lotuspsychje> <ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<alkisg> Fortunately all flavors other than Ubuntu still ship them :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: the server image and at least certain flavors still ships 32-bit images
<lotuspsychje> perhaps i should have mentioned ubuntu desktop?
<alkisg> Or continue with "other flavors still ship 32bit images, see !lubuntu or !ubuntu-mate..." etc etc
<lotuspsychje> well lets wait until dax awakes :p
<lotuspsychje> alkisg: yeah nice idea
<ducasse> oooh, i got a new toy yesterday!
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: oh, wich one?
<lotuspsychje> librem5?
<ducasse> an old imac - suggestions on what to do with it? :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> put ubuntu on it lol
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: wich version have you got?
<ducasse> i was thinking of setting up monitoring of everything else to display on the screen, plus use it for quick browsing + email now and then.
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> dunno, but it's an old c2d
<lotuspsychje> retro monitor terminal cool
<lotuspsychje> nice idea
<lotuspsychje> but i would trust netscape anymore to browse :p
<lotuspsychje> and FF57 might not like retro :p
<ducasse> i'm not going to keep os x on it :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> either freebsd, arch or ubuntu - haven't decided yyet
<lotuspsychje> arch i3 :p
<ducasse> very likely :)
<ducasse> except i want little maintenance on it, so maybe freebsd + i3 instead
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: and network monitor from your network?
<ducasse> got my old razer mechanical keyboard, which is decent enough for typing
<ducasse> yes, zabbix or something
<lotuspsychje> !info zabbix
<ubot5> Package zabbix does not exist in artful
<lotuspsychje> or somethin terminal based for retro eyecandy :p
<ducasse> !find zabbix
<ubot5> Found: pcp-export-zabbix-agent, zabbix-agent, zabbix-cli, zabbix-frontend-php, zabbix-java-gateway
<lotuspsychje> ah cool
<lotuspsychje> and etherape dancing on screen :p
<lotuspsychje> bath time ttyl guys
<ducasse> alkisg: how do you like mate? i'm setting up a machine to donate to my neighbors so they can pay bills online etc, they're in their 70's. is it easy to get to grips with?
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ttyl
<alkisg> ducasse: it's quite similar to the old gnome2 days, and students find it much easier to navigate to than gnome 3 or unity
<alkisg> It might not be the edge of technology, but I prefer it to all other light ones like lxde, xfce etc, and I can use it in PCs where I can't use the heavier ones like Gnome/Unity
<ducasse> alkisg: they've never had a computer, so they're not trained on windows or anything. i just want something light where i can place icons to the websites they need on the desktop, and set up unattended-upgrades for them. another important thing is that the translation into norwegian is 'good enough'
<alkisg> ducasse: you can easily place icons to websites on the desktops, unattended are already preconfigured, and translations shouldn't be an issue
<ducasse> perfect, thanks a lot. i'll try installing it, take it over to them and see what they think. I'm pretty sure gnome 3 would just confuse them...
<alkisg> Mate-tweak also gives a lot of different options for the panel, e.g. up and down like it was in gnome2, or only down like in lubuntu, or with a start menu like in windows, etc
<alkisg> After pushing gnome2 in schools for 5 years or so, we switched to mate, and I put it up to a vote. I was suprised in that they didn't want to default to the windows-like panel, they preferred the gnome2-like panels :)
<ducasse> there you go, people _liked_ gnome 2 - they got it right. why they had to throw all of that out and create the mess they have now is beyond me.
<lotuspsychje> i wonder what unity will become at 18.04
<lotuspsychje> with the new dev plans..
<ducasse> well, seems wayland works just fine on this old laptop :)
<ducasse> alkisg: now running sway on wayland, works like a charm! only things that are buggy are copy/paste and systray icons (and i've got a potential fix for the latter)
<alkisg> ducasse: nice! /me googles sway... :D
<alkisg> I've heard that tiling window managers have benefits, but I never felt like I would need something like that... dunno
<ducasse> swaywm.org
<alkisg> E.g. to put 2 apps side-by-side, I just grab them from the title bars and put them to the sides of the screens, i.e. 2 clicks. And I also use "always on top" frequently, when I e.g. want to see something from a small window while working on a large window. And that about covers my tiling needs... :D
<ducasse> on my desktop i use i3, mostly because it's the only thing out there that does sane handling of multiple screens. i have three monitors, and i3 handles them beautifully - just how i want it.
<ducasse> sway is mostly a wayland 'port' of i3
<ducasse> which is why i'm checking it out - better be prepared etc
<alkisg> Preparation is indeed nice... which reminds me, I need to install 18.04 and check/report any grave issues ....
 * alkisg waves, later!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse, how goes it?
<ducasse> lying flat out on the sofa, half-way paying attention to irc
<ducasse> currently running everything under sway on top of wayland :)
<BluesKaj> how's wayland working out ?
<ducasse> it's very clean and responsive, but as it's quirks. copy/paste not working reliably, menus showing up in odd places, only some systray icons work...
<ducasse> *but has
<ducasse> got an ugly hack workaround for the systray thing, but haven't tested it yet
<BluesKaj> hmm, copy & paste are important, not quite ready for full use it seems
<ducasse> no, it's really not.
<BluesKaj> I'm gonna be in and out of irc this morning ...testing my various vpn servers for torrent peers and seeds. So far some are better than others depending on the torrent content.
<ducasse> it works between wayland apps and between x11 apps aiui, but not from one to the other
<ducasse> i'm nagging my doc today, trying to get some decent pain meds, my main doc is on vacation, and his temp is the 'just endure it' type...
<ducasse> ...and there chromium went down and took sway with it :-/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-07
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> !32bit
<lotuspsychje> morning eruditass
<lotuspsychje> morning alkisg
 * lotuspsychje slides a warm coffee at alkisg Bashing-om ducasse lordievader 
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Mighty fine .. Must be a Bavarian brew .
<ducasse> \o people of earth!
<lotuspsychje> hey there ducasse
<ducasse> giw are you?
<ducasse> *how
<lotuspsychje> great mate
<lotuspsychje> how was your night ducasse
<ducasse> i didn't get off irc until exactly 0200, so not long enough :-/
<alkisg> Good morning lotuspsychje, ducasse, Bashing-om, all :)
<ducasse> hiya alkisg - all well?
 * alkisg remembered to take the coffee from home at work today, so all is well :D
<ducasse> this is a crap breakroomm - no coffee, no biscuits, and never any free pizza even when we have to deal with troll after idiot after troll...
 * ducasse is going to deliver a written complaint
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: man, this darkness is depressing. i can't see a _thing_ out the windows...
<lotuspsychje> i like darkness :p
<ducasse> sure, in moderation!
<ducasse> when i say i can't see anything, i mean that literally. it's all just pitch black.
<lotuspsychje> snow?
<ducasse> it's there, but i can't see it.
<ducasse> in a couple of hours, sure, but it's depressing to wake up to this darkness week after week
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great here mate, and you?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: that 1TB hd went dead :p
<EriC^^> great
<EriC^^> what 1 tb?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: from that asus laptop
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: thats why i didnt want setup
<EriC^^> good excuse for ssd then :D
<lotuspsychje> it
<lotuspsychje> yeah, awaiting customer now :p
<ducasse> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<EriC^^> any news from the dr?
<ducasse> they're not open yet. well, they opened now, i'll give them a chance to finish their coffee before i start calling them - i seriously pissed them off yesterday :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> morning lordievader
<ducasse> lordievader: what do you say to a doctor who recommends eating 20x500mg paracetamol + 20x200mg ibuprofen every day for pain management, when the likely cause is kidney problems?
<lordievader> Errr
<lordievader> I tend to stay away from doctors.
<lordievader> Couldn't you get a second opinion?
<ducasse> i think i'm going to ask to get it in writing, just so the next doctor will believe me when i tell him
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alkisg> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi alkisg
<Ben64> i want minimal, but why isn't it booting into gui :|
<ducasse> isn't that odd, how 'minimal' does not contain the kitchen sink? :)
<ducasse> "an os without a gui? wth could that be useful for?!"
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, has it been busy?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse , yeah I've been rearranging my audio setup to simplify it
<ducasse> ah, nice - projects like that are often enjoyabø
<ducasse> *enjoyable
<ducasse> i ju
<ducasse> i just did the same to my backup system
<ducasse> (damn laptop keyboard!)
<BluesKaj> well, it's not a big deal, I just needed to remove a pci card that needs pulseaudio for web/flash audio to work , and I don't care for extra unecessart processes running on , and ai'm not a PA fan anyway ...I did  comparison listening between the default intel and the m-audio pci cards and there 's a beter s/n ratio with the m-audio and slightly less distortion, but it's not worth the trouble to switch sources constantly on my receiver to
<BluesKaj> accomodate 2 soundcards
<ducasse> i see. i like m-audio, they make good gear at a decent price. i had a couple of creamware cards once , if you remember them?
<BluesKaj> never heard of creamware, but I've had this audiophile 192 card for a while now and used it off and on for the last 7-8 yrs, but recently blacklisting the intel onboard audio doesn't work anymore
<BluesKaj> since systemd
<ducasse> systemd has just been *so* worth it, don't you think? ;)
<ducasse> i think daftykins had a good point when i said they should ask "should we" more than "could we"
<ducasse> *when he said
<BluesKaj> I'm ambivalent about systemd, of two minds in other words
<ducasse> me too, in many ways it's nice. in other ways it's too damn intrusive.
<BluesKaj> ok, found another method that might blacklist the default onboard chip, ...have some stuff to do first ...BBL
<BluesKaj> yay, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf... blacklist snd_hda_intel works, but I still need PA, which I can tolerate for simplicity's sake
<BluesKaj> ducasse what was the audio card you talked about earlier?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<BluesKaj> calling it  a day ... take care
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-08
<ducasse> g'morning, all
<Bashing-om> Potent stuff !
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> The lotus is here .. we are in good hands :)
<lotuspsychje> yayy
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubot5> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.103.108 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<lotuspsychje> 70mb security updates
<Bashing-om> msg ubottu !info linux-image-generic artful
<ducasse> morning, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse good morning :p
<ducasse> i've been here since 4:30 cet :)
<ducasse> glad to see more familiar virtual faces :)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> load lotuspsychje virtualbox-ose
<lotuspsychje> ....booting lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Your favorite Os is now operative
<ducasse> i've been toying with that old imac
<lotuspsychje> oh nice ducasse what have it become?
<ducasse> turning off insane crap like gui sound feedback, 'natural scrolling', etc
<ducasse> now trying to get it to mount nfs, but the damn thing doesn't want to
<lotuspsychje> your gonna keep macosX?
<ducasse> well, keep a small partition, just to have access to it. use the rest of the disk for something a bit more sane
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> wondering if i'm going to bother stripping the damn thing down to put in an ssd...
<ducasse> it needs to be taken totally apart for that
<lotuspsychje> yeah mac is a pain to unscrew
<lotuspsychje> and is that already sata hd inside?
<lotuspsychje> or still ide?
<ducasse> oh god, i hope it's sata - didn't think of that :) got docs, can check later.
<lotuspsychje> more ram & linux are your best hopes i think
<ducasse> it can only take 1gb more
<lotuspsychje> oh i sold that macbook myself 200 euro
<lotuspsychje> on the flee market
<lotuspsychje> 1gb more is nice no?
<ducasse> 1gb more would make it a total of 3, which is enough for my needs
<ducasse> this machine is sort of perfect because of the 20" screen, just the right size for displaying monitoring stuff in a corner
<lotuspsychje> is that colored cube imac?
<ducasse> no, white. just a screen on a stand.
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah
<lotuspsychje> might be lucky with sata afterall then
<lotuspsychje> doublecheck that :p
<ducasse> https://photos.app.goo.gl/63ZB4xwMjAgCMeMw2
<lotuspsychje> neat
<lotuspsychje> check sys specs app ducasse it might say wich hd
<lotuspsychje> normally its got all info there, like mac version and hardware
<ducasse> i know, i just haven't been interested enough yet :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> sold one of those with a thin red line in screen for 100 euro once
<ducasse> today i'm thinking of trying syncthing, to keep shell config etc the same across all machines
<lotuspsychje> nice
<lotuspsychje> you have a nas at home ducasse ?
<ducasse> self-buildt file server, at least
<lotuspsychje> cool
<ducasse> everything is on zfs, important stuff on mirrors, unimportantt stuff on single drives until i can afford mirroring them
<alkisg> Good morning everyone
<lotuspsychje> hey alkisg morning mate :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: what kind of stuff are you mirroring?
<ducasse> hi alkisg - wb :)
<alkisg> Hmm, kernel update, will need to reboot today :P
<lotuspsychje> yeah 70mb security updates
<lotuspsychje> prob that nex xenial stack
<lotuspsychje> new
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: just personal files, stuff i've built up over the years etc. lots of weirdness there :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ftp/allsorts i love those hehe
<ducasse> i'm a packrat, i keep everything i might need at some point
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> alot of usefull tools on hd
<ducasse> got a ton of rescue disk images, os images for nextstep/openstep, solaris etc - as if i'm ever going to need them, but i don't have the heart to throw them away :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: the IT mans dream, mirrors full of toolz
<lotuspsychje> you got public stuff somewhere, or just local?
<lotuspsychje> im real nosy lol
<ducasse> i've got a vps that i'm setting up a web server on, maybe with some guides i've written etc, but it's closed to the public yet :)
<ducasse> still not sure what's useful enough to put there
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: i've got stuff like old firmware images for hardware that's no longer available, but they might be useful to some. been thinking of requesting permission to make them available, for free of course
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<ducasse> guides on how i set up my yubikey for things like login+sudo auth, as well as gpg and ssh keys. also a guide on setting up a tpm and using it as a hardware rng source - little things like that
<ducasse> might help someone,i guess?
<lotuspsychje> if they find it online, sure
<ducasse> that is of course the problem, but at least if someone asks me i can just give them an url :)
<ducasse> finding things is a nightmare when you don't know how/where to look
<lotuspsychje> indeed
<lotuspsychje> breakfast bbl
<ducasse> eat well, lotuspsychje
<ducasse> heading out, bbl
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<immu> howdy
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> whats up
<BluesKaj> morning coffee here
<immu> had afternoon lunch
<immu> feeling sleepy :)
<immu> how is ducasse
<ducasse> hi guys, just back
<ducasse> BluesKaj: the audio cards you asked about: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creamware_(software_company)#Products
<ducasse> they made some fantastic quality stuff, but it was expensive
<BluesKaj> Hi ducasse well, quality parts cost \
<ducasse> yep. i bought one of their dsp cards and some of their software modules that ran on them - cool as <expletive deleted>
<BluesKaj> ducasse, how's things?
<EriC^^> hey ducasse
<ducasse> hi EriC^^
<EriC^^> how are you doing?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: pretty good, can't complain :)
<BluesKaj> ducasse, glad to hear that :-)
<BluesKaj>  reinstalled the m-audio 192 card and am forced to use pulseaudio becuase flash audio on websites needs it , but now my source switching is nicel and simple.
<BluesKaj> can't wait til HTML5 is totally adopted and can rid myself of pulse
<ducasse> BluesKaj: got through to a good doctor who actually read my journal, and he couldn't understand why the others had refused me pain meds
<BluesKaj> yeah, like my wife who suffered from migraines for yrs due to underactive thyroid, useless doctor who didn't keep up to date on old and known developments in migraine causes and treatment. A new Doctot diagnosed her problem immediately on her first visit and no more migraines after that.
<ducasse> she must be grateful; my mother suffers migraines, and they can be pretty horrible things
<BluesKaj> sure are
<ducasse> i've just killed off flash here. might miss some content, but most likely nothing i can't make do without
<BluesKaj> did you purge it?
<ducasse> most likely, my apt config automatically purges everything when it's removed
<immu> hi EriC^^ hi ducasse
<immu> ducasse, are sound cards still a thing
<ducasse> immu: of course, especially for pro audio
<ducasse> (which is what we're talking about)
<immu> do they work on linux and are USB based
<ducasse> depends. some do, some don't, and some are and others are pci
<BluesKaj> pcis are the preferred due to driver availability for starters
<immu> okie
<immu> the only soundcard i heard from was creative's sound blaster
<daftykins> they're pretty old school now :)
<BluesKaj> most consumer sound cards have linux drivers available nowadays
<ducasse> daftykins: and not really anything i would want to be known to have bought
<immu> cool i can run linux commands in Windows powershell
<immu> i have heard less about creative based sound cards ? ????
<ducasse> 'creative labs'
<ducasse> they were really the first ones to make sound cards for pc's, maybe except roland midi stuff
<immu> yeah
<immu> i don't see any systems like displaying sound powered by Sblive
<immu> for a long long time
<daftykins> nah everything comes with onboard now
<ducasse> plus, they reached the point where there weren't much more you could do with sound cards that gamers care about
<daftykins> MOAR RGB!
<ducasse> ...and moar channels! 360.1 audio!
<daftykins> oh they've already moved onto three places for Dolby Atmos :) my receiver recommends 5.1.2 minimum, but you can do 7.2.2
<immu> whats a 7.2.2
<immu> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/future-3d-graphics,2560-2.html
<ducasse> daftykins: i never cared about that stuff. i spent a fortune on a good _stereo_ system, and only bought something halfway-insanely priced for the home cinema setup :)
<daftykins> D:
<daftykins> immu: 7 surround speakers, 2 subwoofers and two 'height' for 3D audio
<immu> oooooooo
<immu> u have such a setup daftykins
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> still 5.1 here
<immu> Klipsch ProMedia is recomended
<jink> 0.0 here
<jink> Well, 0.1 really, but the sub isn't connected.
<ducasse> my desktop has a pair of crap speakers, but they're only for playing background music while doing something else. there are also speakers in at least two of my screens, those might be better - never tested.
<immu> brb
<ducasse> BluesKaj: can i ask what kind of audio software you run on linux?
<BluesKaj> ducasse, for music , just plain ol' vlc
<daftykins> o0 surely that lacks any library function
<BluesKaj> I use the music library in dolphin , I hate playlists etc , they always muck up, I keep it simple
<daftykins> oh so that's not a library so much as just file browsing
<EriC^^> evening all
<daftykins> \o
<daftykins> back in a bit, off to the shops, dafty's new 4K toys need new HDMI cables, ugh
<ducasse> for playing music i used vlc, then smplayer for a long time, then i discovered mpd+ncmpcpp (or gmpc if i need/want a gui client). not going back
<ducasse> daftykins: have fun! buy some nice gear :)
<BluesKaj> 4k wow, must be nice, my sat provider wants an arm and a leg for 4k service , and there aren't very many sources.
<ducasse> with my eyesight it would be pointless to spend money on...
<kkremitzki> rhythmbox clients plus minidlna server work pretty nicely for me
<ducasse> i've heard good things about rhythmbox, but not tried it myself. my amp can actually play from a dlna source, but i ran into problems with high-bitrate flac tracks...
<BluesKaj> I convert flac to wav files., fewer processr stages
<BluesKaj> and avoid mp3 as much as possible
<kkremitzki> BluesKaj: why do you avoid mp3?
<nicomachus> kkremitzki: probably because it's lossy
<nicomachus> ducasse: ncmpcpp can't be beat
<nicomachus> https://i.imgur.com/aGGoP4M.png
<ducasse> nicomachus: yep, it's excellent. been playing with cmus for local playback, but really want ncmpcpp everywhere
<nicomachus> I tried configuring it to use mopidy server instead of mpd, so that I could import spotify/soundcloud/youtube tracks, but it just did not work.
<nicomachus> I was able to set up my HTPC at home as an audio device though, so I can use ncmpcpp on my laptop to play tracks on my HTPC which outputs to my home stereo.
<BluesKaj> kkremitzki, lossy compressed audio isn't my thing, I"m a bit of an audiophile
<nicomachus> BluesKaj stores .wav files only
<nicomachus> :D
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<Bashing-om> Nap time - back soonest .
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-09
<ducasse> good moning
<lotuspsychje> good morning/weekend to all
<ducasse> hiya lotuspsychje - how's life in belgium today?
<lotuspsychje> hey hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: great here mate tnx
<lotuspsychje> going for xmass shopping today
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<lotuspsychje> they promised snow, but nothing here
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<ducasse> morning, EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning ducasse
<ducasse> it's way too early in the morning for me to handle this guy, been trying to talk sense into him for half an hour or so
<lotuspsychje> what was his origin issue?
<lotuspsychje> ive seen him troll a bit before i think
<ducasse> he's not really trolling, he's just hopeless. "no boring docs, i hate reading - find me youtube video"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i read custom ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> whats that about
<ducasse> what, where? maybe when we were talking about vps hosts customizing images
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> didnt read the original issue
<EriC^^> hi immu
<immu> hey EriC^^
<immu> how di
<immu> i though all are asleep
<EriC^^> nah just sleepy
<ducasse> i've been up since 5 :-/
<immu> oh i have being since 6
<immu> 6 am that is :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl shopping
<ducasse> which timezone? i'm cet
<ducasse> have fun lotuspsychje
<immu> +4 GMT
<immu> hi lordievader
<immu> ducasse, hi again, i thiink you dozed off
<ducasse> immu: me? why?
<immu> after two or three replies every one goes silent?
<immu> :)
<ducasse> i've just been across the room, playing with the imac :)
<ducasse> idiotic machine, by the way, but i'm determined to use it for _something_
<alkisg> What are its specs, cpu/ram?
<ducasse> it's an old core 2 duo, only 2gb ram, but i'm getting another gig from the guy who gave it to me :)
<ducasse> i'm going to shrink the hfs+ partition from os x, install a minimal ubuntu install on the rest, and see what it's capable of.
<ducasse> hoping to run a browser on it with monitoring info, and a few terminals for ssh + mutt
<Ben64> lol this guy
<ducasse> ridiculous
<ducasse> i'm going for a walk, had enough of this bs for one morning with neo1 earlier
<Ben64> yeah i should go to sleep
<Ben64> need to wake up early and get a tire replaced :|
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ducasse> hi BluesKaj, finished clearing up your audio setup yesterday?
<BluesKaj> hi ducasse, yes, it's all setup and working wqell, watched The Grand Tour in 1080p and DD 5.1 last night
<BluesKaj> ducasse, and how are you today?
<ducasse> BluesKaj: just been out shopping groceries, it's lethal out there. black ice with a sheet of water on top - i went down twice.
<BluesKaj> whoa, bummer...we havw about `5cm snowhere finally, but no ice underneath it , so it's sort of "dry snow "
<BluesKaj> 15 cm rather
<ducasse> by back hurts like hell now, though, from one of the landings, and i get super-drowsy from the pain killers that are strong enough to do anything about it
<ducasse> don't really want to take one
<BluesKaj> right, understandable
<BluesKaj> btw for video , vlc has taken a back seat to mpvnow, it
<BluesKaj> handles difficult video much better than vlc , especailly 1080p
<ducasse> i mainlu use mpv myself, sometimes through smplayer
<ducasse> but i don't really play much video on my desktop, leave that for the rpi with xbian
<ducasse> i want it on the big tv 99% of the time
<BluesKaj> well, this is a HTPC , connected to my TV for use as a monitor , with wireless LB and mouse from my easy chair 3M away from the screen
<BluesKaj> LB=KB
<BluesKaj> dpi to hdmi video connection
<BluesKaj> er dvi  :-)
<ducasse> i want a proper htpc, nut the only machine i have that i could use is a bit underpowred, and in a massive, powersucking noisy full-tower case :)
<ducasse> so, not really ideal :)
<ducasse> vs that tiny little rpi there's not even a just fight
<BluesKaj> ducasse, my rpi3 actually does a decent job on video using the omxplayer from the cli
<ducasse> ime is just an rpi2, but it works. i'll be ordering a 3 one of these days, just keep putting it off...
<ducasse> *mine
<BluesKaj> but I have a hdd connected and placed the / dir there to prevent too many writes from killing the microsd card . The HDD has plenty of space for movies and music as well, altho wifi streaming doesn't work too well from the HTPC thru the router to the rpi
<BluesKaj> so I just copy movies over to the rpi hdd if I feel the need
<ducasse> i've got too many tb of media here, no way to connect that to an rpi...
<BluesKaj> probly not practical
<ducasse> i feel much better having it on the zfs fileserver
<ducasse> it should get a new mobo, another couple of disks and an ups, but no money in my budget...
<ducasse> hoping for a decent mobo and ups showing up 2nd-hand...
<ducasse> i think i'm losing that pain killer battle, can hardly stand up :-/ this is no fun at the age of 43 :(
<BluesKaj>  :/
<BluesKaj> this HP HTPC is 2008 vintage, but I've added Ram, a ssd and a cheap nvidia gpu, so it does the job, and PSU is only 180 watts so it doesn't suck a lot of power.
<ducasse> i think the psu in that tower is 750 or thereabouts. when i think about it, it probably doesn't have an igp, and i've got no spare gpu. would need to get something cheap that can do the job.
<BluesKaj> this gpu is a nvidia GeForce 210, worth about $40 US
<ducasse> that's not too bad. still don't think i want that big tower in my living room, though, i try to keep it pretty computer-free...
<BluesKaj> it has no fan just a very large heatsink on the processor
<BluesKaj> the HTPC  here is on the floor under the drafting table I bought from Ikea that holds center speaker, TV , pvr, and audio receiver....quite unobtrusive really
<BluesKaj> but wife is used to my audio/video setups and has learned to be very patient wih my quirks  :-)
<ducasse> BluesKaj: any potential wife material for me would need to be more than a little patient :) the bench my tv sits on hold the cable modem, the rpi, two mikrotik routers, and a hell of a lot of cables - some of them disappearing into ducts, others in holes in the wall :)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I avoid lighting near the A/V system due to the number of cables running between the compoents and devices, looks terribly messy
<ducasse> thinking of getting another mikrotik, probably just a switch, for the 'server room', and redoing the entire setup into vlans etc. they're really good products that don't cost a lot.
<immu> hi ducasse \
<ducasse> \o immu
<immu> \o/
<BluesKaj> immu, \o
<ducasse> BluesKaj: what software do you run on the htpc? kodi?
<BluesKaj> I just use kodi for some IPTV streams, but for video/movies use mpv for full video/audio with the 5.1 DD or VLC for DTS audio, or kaffiene for headphone listening since DD/DTS doesn't convert to analog needed for my wireless headphones
<BluesKaj> a bit of a mish mash , depending on the encoded video and audio used by the movie
<ducasse> :)
<immu> coool
<immu> i use plex on Windows and Linux :) and stream all over the home
<ducasse> i just throw everything at kodi and leave it to figure it out, but i don't have a proper setup with a receiver etc
<immu> heard a lot about KODI
<ducasse> i've been using it since it was called xbmc and ran on the original xbox. had a modded one with a large drive, great fun :)
<immu> heard about xbmc also
<BluesKaj> think plex would be cool for OTA TV broadcast to pc video audio capture for a homegeown pvr system, but here in the boonies there's only one nalog signal available OTA and no didgitals since the gov't regs lest cities under 250k population still broadcast old style analog SD qualtity tv signals
<immu> i mainly use it to stream video's from my laptop to my table as i lay in bed relaxing and watching movie
<BluesKaj> when igo to bed , i listen to the radio for a few mins then I sleep :-)
<immu> https://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_tab_s_10_5-6438.php LTE version
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<immu> hi
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj :)
<Bashing-om> And we do Saturday support :) - See what I can learn this day .
<Bashing-om> rebooting . back soonest .
<Bashing-om> OK .. back from reboot, all good :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-12-10
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> that requiers more coffee lol
<lotuspsychje> welcome lordhavens
<EriC^^> morning all o/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<EriC^^> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> afternoon guys
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj & EriC^^
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> how are you? good weekend?
<lotuspsychje> great here
<lotuspsychje> snowy sunday
<lotuspsychje> watched movie this afternoon
<EriC^^> cool what movie?
<EriC^^> watching this trailer now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn9mMeWcgoM
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ronin
<EriC^^> i feel like the trailer showed the whole movie lol
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> jurassic park
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i likes last jurrasic park
<EriC^^> cant wait to watch it though
<EriC^^> ronin, it's a movie about leader?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no its a must see in your collection mate
<EriC^^> nevermind, that's stalin xD
<EriC^^> checking now
<lotuspsychje> old but great
<EriC^^> omg, the trailer
<EriC^^> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkJq5RPu-EY
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<EriC^^> when the guy starts talking, it's kind of funny
<EriC^^> cause now it's a cliche
<EriC^^> dunno why it "sounds" 90's maybe the new guys who talk speak differently
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> imdb 7,3
<EriC^^> looks good, i'll download
<EriC^^> seems good plot and stuff
<lotuspsychje> yeah its nice mate
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: its next to my action list of 'heat'
<lotuspsychje> !find openvnp gnome
<ubot5> gnome is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xeni
